# Bapao's cube givaway!



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

*PLEASE FIRE UP THIS DIVINE TRACK FOR THE THREAD'S OFFICIAL BG-MUSIC. DONE? THEN PLEASE PROCEED...(explicit lyrics btw)... *

PS. Thanks for the track CRO.

*04/28/2012 - Round 4 will open as soon as BOS gets his prizes for round 3.

Prizes for round 4:

Still need to make a list, but it will be 20+ cubes for the winner this time.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

History:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Round 3 is officially open! Starts 21.03 and ends 11.04.

Round is closed. BOS won this round.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sorry, round 2 ended early...please see the more recent pages for details.

Round 3 will commence as soon as the winners of round 2 receive their kit.
Prizes for round 3:

ZhanChi (white)
Dayan + mf8 4x4x4 (white)
Mefferts Megaminx V1 (black)
Diamond CT cube (collectors item).

So stay tuned... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

THE SECOND ROUND HAS BEGUN (31.01.2012)

Ends 26th of Feb. 

Prizes: Godly GuHong (GuHong modded by izovire), mf8 Megaminx, X-Cube 4x4x4 and a mystery cube (it's a suprise).
Rules: See first round rules.

And now...post brethren!









Announcing the winner of the first comp and the second comp prizes:



Spoiler











~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*EDIT*

Winner of the first comp does unboxing:



Spoiler











~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*OP* (round 1)






_Is it "Win 4 Twisty Puzzle" or "Win 4 Twisty Puzzles"? I'm not sure because my English sucks, but no matter, let's proceed: _

Dear SpeedSolving members, 

As some of you already know; I love this Forum and I love spending time here on SS. You're the most amazing group of people that I have ever had the pleasure to socialize with and as a token of my appreciation, I would like to host this little cube giveaway comp. 

So what's this all about I hear you groan? Well it's a competition and the winner(there can only be one winner despite the fact that there are 4 puzzles involved) gets all of the following kit sent to them, by me, for free: 



 


QJ MegaMinx > SS V1 > YJ 3x3x3 > HTP. 

Not really great prizes I hear you say, but the HTP alone has 4 hours of restickering work done to it. (I spent most of that time removing the cheap paper-based stickers and cleaning the thing up for vinyl stickers). So it's a pretty unique puzzle. I doubt anybody before me bothered to resticker one of these. Sorry for the Lubix badge btw, I ran out of white stickers 

Why is there only one winner? Well, I'm more than happy to ship these things world wide, but last time I sent somebody a cube, I paid 20 Dollars for shipping. Regretfully, I can't afford to pay shipping x 4 at the moment  

The rules are simple; post something on this thread. Whichever post I find the most impressive, will be the winning post and the prize will go to the member that submitted it. 

- The post has to be original, you aren't allowed to post something that you have already submitted before. 

- The post can be anything. Maybe just you being awesome at solving all the way to a nice piece of art you created or even just a kick ass joke. I'm easy to please so don't think that I will only choose the post with the most effort put into it. This is about you making an impression on me (No, not an impression _of_ me, but even that will count). 

- No profanity please. If you think that profanity will help convey your post better, then please keep it subtle or PM me and we can confer with the mods to see it is fit to be put in the thread. 

That's about it. Deadline is 3 weeks from now, so I hope to see lots of posts and you guys having fun together as a community. 

Kind regards and good luck. 

H.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm poor and I have 4 sons. 4 twisty puzzles / 4 sons = christmas presents.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

YOU WIN!! Comp over. Oh wait...3 weeks...I forgot...


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

*The "Win 4 Twisty Puzzles Competition" hosted by Bapao*

_Is it "Win 4 Twisty Puzzle" or "Win 4 Twisty Puzzles"? I'm not sure because my English sucks, but no matter, let's proceed: _

Dear SpeedSolving members, 

As some of you already know; I love this Forum and I love spending time here on SS. You're the most amazing group of people that I have ever had the pleasure to socialize with and as a token of my appreciation, I would like to host this little cube giveaway comp. 

So what's this all about I hear you groan? Well it's a competition and the winner(there can only be one winner despite the fact that there are 4 puzzles involved) gets all of the following kit sent to them, by me, for free: 



 

QJ MegaMinx > SS V1 > YJ 3x3x3 > HTP. 

Not really great prizes I hear you say, but the HTP alone has 4 hours of restickering work done to it. (I spent most of that time removing the cheap paper-based stickers and cleaning the thing up for vinyl stickers). So it's a pretty unique puzzle. I doubt anybody before me bothered to resticker one of these. Sorry for the Lubix badge btw, I ran out of white stickers 

Why is there only one winner? Well, I'm more than happy to ship these things world wide, but last time I sent somebody a cube, I paid 20 Dollars for shipping. Regretfully, I can't afford to pay shipping x 4 at the moment  

The rules are simple; post something on this thread. Whichever post I find the most impressive, will be the winning post and the prize will go to the member that submitted it. 

- The post has to be original, you aren't allowed to post something that you have already submitted before. 

- The post can be anything. Maybe just you being awesome at solving all the way to a nice piece of art you created or even just a kick ass joke. I'm easy to please so don't think that I will only choose the post with the most effort put into it. This is about you making an impression on me (No, not an impression _of_ me, but even that will count). 

- No profanity please. If you think that profanity will help convey your post better, then please keep it subtle or PM me and we can confer with the mods to see it is fit to be put in the thread. 

That's about it. Deadline is April 1st 2012, so I hope to see lots of posts and you guys having fun together as a community. 

Kind regards and good luck. 

H.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

Whut? Owait... 
Remember when I stated that I'm the most clueless member, you just confirmed it  Nice one


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 16, 2011)

i have 5 kids.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

s3rzz said:


> i have 5 kids.


 
But I only have 4 cubes


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

I love you SI buddy! The strong keep going strong.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> I love you SI buddy! The strong keep going strong.


 
<3


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 16, 2011)

Bapao said:


> But I only have 4 cubes


 
but..... i have 5 kids


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay...I'll add a sugar cube for the 5th sibbling.

This isn't a troll thread btw.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 16, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Okay...I'll add a sugar cube for the 5th sibbling.
> 
> This isn't a troll thread btw.



Soo, S3rzz wins?


----------



## asportking (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess I'll have to stick to what I'm good at- bad puns (cubing related, of course). I get a bit Edge-y doing these on the spot, but hopefully I'll be the Center of attention on this thread. The rest of you will Roux the moment you decided to compete with me at these. (if you don't get that , you're not pronouncing "roux" correctly). You'll all be Petrus-fied at the sight of my puns. I bet you're just Dayan to know what I'll say next.

I'll add more to this Sune.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

asportking said:


> I guess I'll have to stick to what I'm good at- bad puns (cubing related, of course). I get a bit Edge-y doing these on the spot, but hopefully I'll be the Center of attention on this thread. The rest of you will Roux the moment you decided to compete with me at these. (if you don't get that last one, you're not pronouncing "roux" correctly)
> 
> I'll add more to this post as they come to me, but I figured I should post *something* soon.


 
:tu


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Soo, S3rzz wins?


 
WIN! Duberu post desu ne...


----------



## benskoning (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks bapao its a good idea


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful, a wonderful contest.
Anyone could win these right?
Popping out centers and corners!
Amazing concept to this cube.
Out of this world, as you live on Uranus. 

Hint: First letter of each line reads BAPAO


----------



## Bapao (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the hint.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

Ingenuity doesn't come from just the brain, it comes from both the mind you use to memorize it, just like us cubers, and the heart that you use to become a smart person, because you want to.
-IanTheCuber

I learned myself this so I could learn equations from linear to cubic to inequalities.

Oh, yeah, I thought you would have a "What the heck did that just say?" for this, so I got a 135% on my Social Studies test.


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 17, 2011)

game over pals. chalk another one up for ole' s3rzz


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 17, 2011)

Likiti owes me $17 dollars for ruining my $42 order. Maybe you can solve it


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

These are some jokes my best friends dad who is a comedian, he is the funniest person I have ever met.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3gpjHvic5Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLhUL0is6NU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38oKp9aXZUI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmWb92OMiR4


----------



## asportking (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> These are some jokes my best friends dad who is a comedian, he is the funniest person I have ever met.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3gpjHvic5Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLhUL0is6NU
> ...


So you're taking credit for someone else's humor? Shame on you


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

Who cares I found it so I can take some credit can't I?


----------



## Bapao (Dec 18, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Who cares I found it so I can take some credit can't I?


 
That's fine, it doesn't go against the rules. Besides, how many jokes are original nowadays? 

I'm also swapping the FinHop for a LingYun v1 with textured tiles from CS. I was messing around with FinHop today and would feel bad about giving it to one of you guys. It sucks...


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 18, 2011)

"Win 4 Twisty Puzzles" you say
Heck, I dream of the day
Whether you got 4 or 5 kids it doesn't matter
Just watch out cause your dreams 'bout to get shattered!
Ha ha; I laugh out loud at Thacker's jokes
But be careful, he may just be a big hoax.
Now, Bapao, even if it makes your head spin,
Just really think hard about letting me win.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 18, 2011)

Even though i don't need new cubes now, this is a really grateful thing you're doing here.
Whoever wins, well, he wins... 
Boron
Argon
Phosphorus 
Arsenic
Oxygen
(my old idea of classyfing names by chemical elements came up while i was very bored)


----------



## Owen (Dec 18, 2011)

http://owenlennon.com/photos/bapao.JPG


----------



## asportking (Dec 18, 2011)

MostEd said:


> Even though i don't need new cubes now, this is a really grateful thing you're doing here.
> Whoever wins, well, he wins...
> Boron
> Argon
> ...


Oooh, some competition! I'll have my Ion you...


----------



## NaeosPsy (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh man, you can solve these things.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 18, 2011)

NaeosPsy said:


> Oh man, you can solve these things.


 
The HTP had me stumped, but the community helped me out.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 18, 2011)

I think Dick (Dutch name so no offense) was the best look guy at ''Ik wed dat ik het kan'' when he solved his 3x3 OH


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 18, 2011)

Bapao said:


> The HTP had me stumped, but the community helped me out.



It' nice to be a member of the community 
How did you solve it in the end? T-perms or something else?


----------



## Bapao (Dec 18, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> It' nice to be a member of the community
> How did you solve it in the end? T-perms or something else?



Thanks again  
Who said I solved it? I took it apart and reassembled it. May the winner have more luck and maybe post a vid.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## ljackstar (Dec 20, 2011)

I work at mcdonald's making minimum wage, I just had my car with: wallet, ipod, phone and rubik's cubes stolen while I was at a basketball game that I lost by 80 points. I am stuck living in my parents basement and I'm over 4000 dollars in debt at age 16. I could use some free stuff :-(


----------



## tigerrose (Dec 20, 2011)

This story made my entire cubing experience worth it and is my entry into this contest:
Last night I was at work when my mom's neighbor came in and told me that there was an ambulance outside her house. My mom is slightly invalid so I immediately called her. After multiple calls, she still hadn't answered and I got permission to go home. Turns out, the ambulance was at another neighbor's house who was on vacation but has LifeLine and hadn't switched it to away mode. Long story short, my mom got involved with talking to the policemen and paramedics who had to break into the house thinking someone was lying helpless on the floor somewhere, and they were really annoyed with her because she is just generally an annoying, difficult person. The policeman was starting to threaten to arrest her. I was sitting there just nervously trying not to butt in and I pulled out my cube. The paramedics got distracted watching me and talking about the '80's, then the policeman got involved and soon everyone was just laughing and having a grand ol' time. Then they left and the whole situation was diffused, thanks to my cube


----------



## (X) (Dec 20, 2011)

Dear Bapao,
great idea for a thread.
Can I please have the cubes?

-Yours sincerely, 
Daniel


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no kids, so I get all the cubes! Yay!!


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 20, 2011)

How do you know when a mummy is sick?


When he starts coffin


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 20, 2011)

asportking said:


> I'll add more to this Sune.



I didn't expect your Sune to be faster than Breandan's but 3 days????


----------



## asportking (Dec 20, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I didn't expect your Sune to be faster than Breandan's but 3 days????


PLLease, I've got another two weeks. I have plenty of time.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 20, 2011)

asportking said:


> PLLease, I've got another two weeks. I have *pll*enty of time.



fixed


----------



## choza244 (Dec 20, 2011)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


because swivels are awsome!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 20, 2011)

Bapao 
Best cuber in the world of cubers.
Awsome at every cube solve he does.
Pleasure to have around at a competition.
Amazing at speed solving big cubes.
Ortega on 2x2 is his personal favorite he's sub 4.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 20, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Bapao
> Best cuber in the world of cubers.
> Awsome at every cube solve he does.
> Pleasure to have around at a competition.
> ...


 
YOU LIE!...I mean JULY!! Next year...comp...


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tol0WpLp5qE&list=UUHnpNmEk-HviNWiF9vuufiA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 20, 2011)

no I was just trying


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 20, 2011)

Might as well give this a shot.

Time for me to shine
Rainbows across the sky
OLL has the same letters as
LOL and LoL
Let no one else enter the contest, because it is clear that I have won.
I've already spent so much time on this poem
Now wrap up my prizes because I
Gladly accept your decision in crowning me your winner.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 20, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tol0WpLp5qE&list=UUHnpNmEk-HviNWiF9vuufiA&index=1&feature=plcp


 
Now that's more like it.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 20, 2011)

My name is Kefka Palazzo.

1000 years after the war of the magi the emperor I worked for stole a baby named Terra from her human mother and esper father. About twenty years later, while Terra was under my control, she was knocked unconscious by another esper, recently discovered by a mining and industrial city located in the mountains. Terra was rescued by a member of a group called the Returners, who were rebelling against our empire. Desperate, this severely under-manned rebel organization converted her to their cause then decided to use her to call upon the powers of the espers, still living in their own world. Because of her unique birthright, she was able to bridge the gap between humans and espers. I anticipated this, and was quick to find and destroy as many released espers as I could - robbing their power for my own purposes. Using my new abilities I murdered the emperor and resurrected the statues - the beings responsible for the balance of the natural world. In doing so, I completely rearranged the face of the earth and killed millions of innocent people. I now control what remains of the world and have total control over who lives, and who dies.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 20, 2011)

Frick.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

Can you please give me the EXACT date. I need to know how much time I have to make this incredible video...


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 20, 2011)

Robocopter87 said:


> Frick.


 


No pressure.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my entry video. 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...4x4-SpeedBLD-Relay-(UWR-)&p=687802#post687802


----------



## Bapao (Dec 26, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> This is my entry video.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...4x4-SpeedBLD-Relay-(UWR-)&p=687802#post687802



Did you post this here first? Because if you didn't then it's against the rules I'm afraid 

Very impressive though  I know naught about BLD solving, so I'm not sure what to make of it. Oh well... the dance at the end was nice enough to entertain a simpleton like me


----------



## MostEd (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw this somewhere else before hand... the 2-4 BLD


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 26, 2011)

I’m a concoction, a stew, a mixture,
I am the artist, painting a picture,
I am the master creating the elixir
That humanity direly needs.

I’m interesting, daring, and often quite weird,
I’m Socrates with his long white beard,
With all of my questions a wise man I appear,
creating curiosity that all humanity needs.

But I know something’s wrong, something’s out of line;
Please, Lord Almighty, give me a sign!
I need something fast, I’m running out of time;
There’s something humanity needs.

Aha! I found it! The answer’s quite clear!
I point to my heart and say, “I found it in here;
“Some answers are closer than they may appear;
I’m all that humanity needs.”

Yes, i wrote this.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 26, 2011)

MostEd said:


> I saw this somewhere else before hand... the 2-4 BLD


 
Yeah me too, although I couldn't pin down the time. Thought I'd ask the potential perpetrator for confirmation. 

*DNF* to you for telling on the guy though. jk


----------



## jonlin (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi. My name is Jonathan. I am a cuber. I can name everyone who got a sub-8 official solve.
1 Feliks Zemdegs 5.66 WR
2 Mats Valk 6.41 ER
3 Nipat Charoenpholphant 6.78 AsR
4 Che-Ting Chu 6.89
5 Anthony Brooks 6.93
6 Rowe Hessler 6.94
7 Erik Akkersdijk 7.08
8	Cornelius Dieckmann 7.15 
9	Dan Cohen 7.28
Robert Yau 
11	Harris Chan 
Piti Pichedpan 
13	Sebastian Weyer 
14	Kanneti Sae Han 
15	Austin Moore 
16	Yumu Tabuchi 
17	Paolo Moriello 
18	Bence Barát 
19	Zhouheng Sun 
20	Michał Pleskowicz 
Milán Baticz 
22	Giovanni Contardi 
23	Moritz Patzelt 
24	Morten Arborg 
25	Rowan Kinneavy 
26	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar 
Kailong Li 
28	Philipp Weyer 
Phillip Espinoza	
Sergey Ryabko 
31	Breandan Vallance 
Wataru Hashimura 
33	Yu Sajima (佐島 優) 
34	Isaac Wappes 
35	Tomasz Żołnowski 
36	Jure Gregorc 
Lee Poon Kit 
Massimiliano Iovane 
39	Arifumi Fushimi


----------



## Bapao (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice detective work jonlin 

Do the guys in the list without numbers before their names require any kind of "special treatment" from my part?

Wouldn't want to step on anybody's toes/ feet/ face ect...


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 26, 2011)

I can too Bapao...

1	Feliks Zemdegs	5.66	
2	Mats Valk	6.41	
3	Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	6.78 
4	Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷)	6.89	
5	Anthony Brooks	6.93	USA 
6	Rowe Hessler	6.94	USA 
7	Erik Akkersdijk	7.08	
8	Cornelius Dieckmann	7.15	Germany	German Nationals 2011 
9	Dan Cohen	7.28 
Robert Yau	7.28 
11	Harris Chan	7.33 
Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	7.33	
13	Sebastian Weyer	7.38	
14	Kanneti Sae Han (คันธ์เนตี แซ่ห่าน)	7.40 
15	Austin Moore	7.41 
16	Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢)	7.50 
17	Paolo Moriello	7.52	
18	Bence Barát	7.53 
19	Zhouheng Sun (孙舟横) 
20	Michał Pleskowicz	7.58 
Milán Baticz	7.58	
22	Giovanni Contardi	7.63
23	Moritz Patzelt	7.65 
24	Morten Arborg	7.66	
25	Rowan Kinneavy	7.71 
26	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	7.78 
Kailong Li (李开隆)	7.78 
28	Philipp Weyer	7.80 
Phillip Espinoza	7.80	
Sergey Ryabko	7.80 
31	Breandan Vallance	7.83 
Wataru Hashimura (端村 航)	7.83 
33	Yu Sajima (佐島 優)	7.87 
34	Isaac Wappes	7.88	USA 
35	Tomasz Żołnowski	7.91 
36	Jure Gregorc	7.93 
Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)	7.93 
Massimiliano Iovane	7.93 
39	Arifumi Fushimi (伏見有史)	7.95

How do we know he didn't copy paste like me? Especially considering he has people on there who just got set their time within a couple of days...


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 26, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Did you post this here first? Because if you didn't then it's against the rules I'm afraid
> 
> Very impressive though  I know naught about BLD solving, so I'm not sure what to make of it. Oh well... the dance at the end was nice enough to entertain a simpleton like me


 
Yeah I posted the thread for everyone to see, then the next minute, I posted the link here. i wanna bigger cubee :/


----------



## Bapao (Dec 26, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> I can too Bapao...
> 
> 1	Feliks Zemdegs	5.66
> 2	Mats Valk	6.41
> ...


 
You aint feeling this thread are you?...


----------



## jonlin (Dec 28, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Nice detective work jonlin
> 
> Do the guys in the list without numbers before their names require any kind of "special treatment" from my part?
> 
> Wouldn't want to step on anybody's toes/ feet/ face ect...


 Goes to show the top ten and that they should be recognized.
If I was doing an average of all sub-8 people it would be a piece of cake.


BlueDevil said:


> How do we know he didn't copy paste like me? Especially considering he has people on there who just got set their time within a couple of days...


:fp Dang. I didn't even think of copy paste. I just switched back and forth between the site and typed all names down.

Edit again: No, No, No, The guys who don't have numbers are tied with the person above. The top ten all have*TIMES listed.*


----------



## Bapao (Dec 28, 2011)

jonlin said:


> Goes to show the top ten and that they should be recognized.
> If I was doing an average of all sub-8 people it would be a piece of cake.



I see  Thanks for posting.

OT and not related to Jonlins post:
If things stay as quiet as they are now, I'll have an easy time picking a winner on the 6th and you're all in the running  Wait... that didn't make sense...


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 29, 2011)

Just in case my 1st post didn't win this comp: I have an awesome idea that will put all others to shame.
Will post back in a few days as some preparation is required.

To the other contestants: In the mean time you can delete all your entries


----------



## Bapao (Dec 29, 2011)

Ben benieuwd...


----------



## mycube (Dec 29, 2011)

Just talking about crazy stuff.. But what..?! 
Let´s start and talking about what´s in my head.

Did you know, that the smallest cube in world just have a size of 8 mm?  But whats the biggest one? 

I learned a few days ago that Speedcubing is a good training for chess. After a year of Speedcubing i´m better in chess now 

That´s for the moment all ^^ Maybe I´ll add more the next days 

chears!


----------



## Bapao (Dec 29, 2011)

mycube said:


> Just talking about crazy stuff.. But what..?!
> Let´s start and talking about what´s in my head.
> 
> Did you know, that the smallest cube in world just have a size of 8 mm? * But whats the biggest one?*
> ...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 29, 2011)

*B*eing a speed cuber requires a lot of money if you are serious about it.
*A*nother person will win because I can't be original.
*P*uzzles will be given to someone else because I won't win.
*A*ll the cubes will be a late christmas present for another cuber if I do win.
*O*n the topic of contests, he's generous enough to give away 4 puzzles to anyone that posts.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 29, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> *B*eing a speed cuber requires a lot of money if you are serious about it.
> *A*nother person will win because I can't be original.
> *P*uzzles will be given to someone else because I won't win.
> *A*ll the cubes will be a late christmas present for another cuber if I do win.
> *O*n the topic of contests, he's generous enough to* give away 4 puzzles to anyone that posts*.


 
The grand Samaritan of mediocre cubes. It shall be set in stone...







*EDIT*

Whoops, forgot that I swapped the YJ for the F-ING AWESOME LingYun. I regress...


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it "Win 4 Waffle" or "Win 4 Waffles"? I'm not sure because my Waffletopian sucks, but no matter, let's proceed: 

Dear Waffle City members, 

As some of you already know; I love this Forum and I love spending time here in WC. You're the most amazing group of people that I have ever had the pleasure to socialize with while dining over waffles. As a token of my appreciation I would like to host this little waffle giveaway comp. 

So why aren’t you applauding? Well it's a competition and the winner (there can only be one winner despite the fact that there are 4 waffles involved) gets all of the following kit sent to them, by me, for free: 










Waffle 1> Waffle 2 > Waffle 3 > Waffle 4 > Syrup. 

Great prizes I hear you say, but one waffle alone has 4 hours of cooking work done to it. (I spent most of that time spitting in your food). So it's a pretty unique waffle. I doubt anybody before me bothered to make one of these. Sorry for the regular syrup btw, I ran out of raspberry. 

Why is there only one winner? Well, I'm more than happy to ship these things worldwide (except to Cambodia due to waffle riots), but last time I sent somebody a waffle, I paid 20 dollars for shipping. Regretfully, I can't afford to pay shipping x 4 at the moment. 

The rules are simple; post something on this thread. Whichever post I find the most impressive, will be the winning post and the prize will go to the member that submitted it. 

- The post has to be about waffles; you aren't allowed to post anything else. 

- The post can be anything. Maybe just you being awesome at cooking one to a nice piece of waffle-art you created or even just a picture of a waffle. I'm easy to please so don't think that I will only choose the post with the most effort put into it. This is about you making an impression on me (No, not an impression of me, but even that will count). 

- Waffles please. If you think that waffles will help convey your post better, then add it or PM me and we can confer with the mods to see it is fit to be put on a plate. 

That's about it. Deadline is 3 weeks from now, so I hope to see lots of posts and you guys having fun together as a community. 

Waffle ya later! 

W. <3


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 30, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Whoops, forgot that I swapped the YJ for the F-ING AWESOME LingYun. I regress...


 
That makes it even better 

Gives people all they need to make a good dayan hybrid if they have a guhong. I would make a lego cube for you but I don't have any legos. I'm going to try making a picture.

EDIT:


Spoiler



The best cube ever made in 2013: 


















It doesn't exist yet because we don't know if the world will end in 2012 and the cube hasn't been planned out unless its the V cube 3.


----------



## Owen (Dec 30, 2011)

I legitimately have not understood a single joke in this thread. It all looks like random nonsense to me. Also, everyone ignored my drawing. 

It has three abstract creatures or something. 

http://owenlennon.com/photos/bapao.JPG


----------



## asportking (Dec 30, 2011)

Owen said:


> I legitimately have not understood a single joke in this thread. It all looks like random nonsense to me.


Even mine? I thought mine were pretty obvious.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow.. I cant believe you had time to reply to comments :3


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 30, 2011)

translate.google.com

私はキューブが私に意味を共有することができます
キューブは、過去8年間、私の人生となっている
私は本当に私の解決のスピードは気にしない
限り、私たちは一緒に過ごす時間を楽しんで

Heureux, triste, en colère, heureux, en colère, frustré
Ce n'est pas grave, le cube va le réparer
Cools mes pensées, illumine un triste jour
Distrait de la colère je pourrais me sentir

43 quintillion possibilities, just like life
You never know what you’re going to get
It doesn’t matter, there is always a solution
Even the toughest most obscure possibility has a way

Es gibt mir Identität, etwas von anerkannt werden
Es gibt mir etwas zur Weitergabe an einen Freund
Es gibt mir einen Weg, um die Zeit zu vertreiben
Es gibt mir eine tolle Möglichkeit, mein Gehirn ausüben

הרשו לי לחלוק את מה הקובייה אומר לי
קוביית כבר חיי עבור 8 השנים האחרונות ...


----------



## Bapao (Dec 30, 2011)

Owen said:


> I legitimately have not understood a single joke in this thread. It all looks like random nonsense to me. Also, everyone ignored my drawing.
> 
> It has three abstract creatures or something.
> 
> http://owenlennon.com/photos/bapao.JPG


 
Although I didn't respond with a post, I actually studied your drawing for quite some time and think it's pretty cool


----------



## 24653483361 (Dec 30, 2011)

Do these posts get re-looked at?


----------



## Bapao (Dec 30, 2011)

> Do these posts get re-looked at?


 
They do 



Itchy Cacti said:


> Is it "Win 4 Waffle" or "Win 4 Waffles"? I'm not sure because my Waffletopian sucks, but no matter, let's proceed:
> 
> Dear Waffle City members,
> 
> ...


 
That made my day  LOL! :tu:tu


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

Due to a lack of time coming weekend, I'll be concluding the comp this evening instead of tomorrow evening as initially planned. The thread has kinda run out of steam anyway. So if you still have something to post please do so before 01/05/2012, 18:00 GMT+1.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh noes....
Still need to shoot / edit my winning video...

Can you let it run over the weekend?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2012)

Sure. Monday okay?


----------



## jrb (Jan 5, 2012)

Twisting and turning each colored side,
Entertaining myself on a long car ride,
Puzzles of all sizes, from tiny to wide.
I love to solve the Rubik's Cube.

Yellow, white, green, blue, orange, and red,
A day without the cube is a day I dread,
Puzzles and algorithms flying through my head.
I love to solve the Rubik's Cube.

Solving the cube is a lot of fun,
It takes me 20 seconds to get it done,
I'm really looking for a sub-15 run.
I love to solve the Rubik's Cube!

By Joshua Brown
Written for Bapao


----------



## Bapao (Jan 8, 2012)

IT ENDS...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations!

No spoilers from me 

I'll keep my video entry for the next comp


----------



## Owen (Jan 8, 2012)

Awww... Almost.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 8, 2012)

Owen said:


> Awww... Almost.


 
It's okay. You still get the consolation prize of being second best! :tu


----------



## Bapao (Jan 8, 2012)

Owen said:


> Awww... Almost.


 
You were so close...


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jan 8, 2012)

Anywhooser, congrats.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 8, 2012)

So solly....


----------



## MostEd (Jan 9, 2012)

Man these new prizes...
Godly Guhong...
X Cube 4
and a MF8 megaminx, all that i wish, theyre all awesome


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 9, 2012)

since I won I guess I can't enter the second contest.

I was in a hurry when making that video.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 10, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> since I won I guess I can't enter the second contest.
> 
> I was in a hurry when making that video.


 
You can still enter the second one, I don't mind.

In your PM you mentioned that you would rather have a GuHong instead of the LingYun. I can swap the LingYun for a Stickerless GuHong if you like, the GG is for the second round. Wouldn't know why anybody would prefer the GuHong though


----------



## Bapao (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry for the double post guys, I needed this bumped asap. 

Due to recent events (big cube giveaway thread), I'm going to hold off starting the second round until guinepigs rock actually receives her prize and does her unboxing (which she said she would do, we've been chatting via PM). I sent the package yesterday morning. I donated a 2x2x2 to a member in need mid year 2010. He lives in the US. and it took 2 weeks to get to him. So if all goes well, we'll get back together in 2 weeks. Please excuse the delay  

Regards, 

Holger.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

Saw your video. Does the winner win all of the cubes!? Or do they pick one?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 16, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Saw your video. Does the winner win all of the cubes!? Or do they pick one?


 
The winner gets all 3 cubes. There's no second place in a Bapao comp (mainly because I can't afford the shipment costs for 3 separate winners atm). 

For those that are wondering why I'm even doing this: 

I've given up collecting cubes and am focusing on actually solving. A lot of the kit I'm giving away is pretty good, but I never actually use those cubes...which is a waste. 

These cubes need an owner that actually solves and appreciates them. 

My main cubes (don't laugh plz, I'm old school. Sod it, laugh 3,2,1...): 

3x3x3: LingYun V1 (so glad guinepigs rock disputed the prizes until I offered her my LingYun VII. I get to keep my secondary speed cube). 
4x4x4: DaYan + mf8. Soooo nice... 
Meg: Mefferts V1. 

I used to consider myself a "collector", but in hindsight, I was just compromising my dedication by purchasing new hardware. Mainly because it's so cheap. 

These guys need better homes. Such a waste. 

2 weeks if all goes well. Rules might change btw. Still contemplating a different approach atm.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 25, 2012)

when are u gonna do another one?
sorry if i sound greedy
but this was an awesome idea and an awesome act of kindness on ur part
THANK YOU!
but back to my question
did i just not find the thread when i searched?

EDIT: oops
just saw that u were gonna take 2 more weeks...
sorry


----------



## Bapao (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi!

Yeah, it's been a week and a couple of days. If US customs don't freak out about the fact that the first package was sent from Holland, then it should arrive coming weekend. If they decide to put it aside for inspection, then it will take anywhere up to 4 weeks. 

Regards,

H.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope you didn't send a scrambled Treasure Chest, it would take forever for them to solve it to see if you had hidden some "Holland" things inside it.


----------



## KJ (Jan 25, 2012)

Whens the next comp?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

KJ said:


> Whens the next comp?


 
Hi!

Just as soon as the first winner gets her prizes. I'm holding off on the second round until then. Just trying to forcome any posts along the lines of; "She didn't get her cubes, you were having us on!". Those types of posts could potentially disrupt the second competition. 

Sorry for keeping you waiting, but I feel that this measure is for the best.

Regards,

H.

EDIT

Just checked my PMs and the cube I sent cuberguy21 last year was sent on 07-30-2011. It didn't arrive until 08-13-2011. I think he was on the westcoast though...can't recall.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

Round 2 starts as of now. Same "rules" as first time around. Please check my initial post for a run down. We'll just do shiz in this thread, I don't think it would be reasonable to start a new thread.

So, get posting and have fun!

Regards,

H.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a really good plan as of how I could win round 2 ... but I forgot what it was


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I had a really good plan as of how I could win round 2 ... *but I forgot what it was*


 
Well you've got 3 weeks to recall, so... get cracking! If I may request sumfin' though: A 3x3x3 2min solve using only your teeth would be awesome.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 26, 2012)

> using your *only* teeth


I have about 30 and I ain't pulling out 29 to win a few puzzles. You can say that I might not be dedicated enough.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I have about 30 and I ain't pulling out 29 to win a few puzzles. You can say that I might not be dedicated enough.


 
Whoops...*promptly hits "edit" button*...

+1 for being a Ninja though


----------



## KJ (Jan 26, 2012)

I once solved with feet.(that count?)
What prizes this time?

Also, my best is sub 1 min and im 10.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

KJ said:


> I once solved with feet.(that count?)
> What prizes this time?


 
Recorded this just for you bruv:


----------



## KJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Thx.(i have my fingers crosed!)

Instead of 4, i noticed, you have 3.

Good stuff anyway, my birth day is a little after this comp, and if i dont win im hoping for a Megaminx.(I have a lan lan 4x4, a rubix 5x5, and two 3x3's.)


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

KJ said:


> Thx.(i have my fingers crosed!)
> 
> Instead of 4, i noticed, you have 3.
> 
> Good stuff anyway, my birth day is a little after this comp, and if i dont win im hoping for a Megaminx.(I have a lan lan 4x4, a rubix 5x5, and two 3x3's.)


 
*gets his smoke on*... ...Yeah...so, the first round involved 4 cubes, this time around there are merely 3. Which 3x3x3s you got though brah?


----------



## KJ (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an old Rubik's (turns pretty bad) and a DIY Dian Sheng (turns well, got it for Christmas)


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

KJ said:


> I have an old Rubik's (turns pretty bad) and a DIY Dian Sheng (turns well, got it for Christmas)


 
I've got a mini DianSheng (printed stickers) and it rocks. Kinda awkward to solve because of its dimensions, but still, nice demonstration that the old-skool mech can be pretty sweet. Man, you really need to win these cubes. You'll need to up your game though. I'll be slightly more focused this time around...ever so slightly more focused.


----------



## KJ (Jan 26, 2012)

My bad the rubiks actually turns well. I lubed it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2012)

Bapao said:


> BOC video


What? No cowbell?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 26, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> What? No cowbell?


 
. It was in there somwhere. I can't manage to mute the A string sometimes. Noob.

You'll need to turn this shiz *all* the way up for the giggles tho.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2012)

Bapao said:


> . It was in there somwhere. I can't manage to mute the A string sometimes. Noob.



That wasn't too bad - just needs some more practice. You're better than some bassists I've had to work with.

I used to play keyboards in a cover band, and we did this song (studio version). The keyboards on the studio version were pretty minimal, and what was there could be pretty much entirely done with one hand, so I hit the cowbell pad on my drum machine through the whole song. It would have been funnier, but it was about 15 years before the Saturday Night Live skit.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> That wasn't too bad - just needs some more practice. You're better than some bassists I've had to work with.
> 
> I used to play keyboards in a cover band, and we did this song (studio version). The keyboards on the studio version were pretty minimal, and what was there could be pretty much entirely done with one hand, so I hit the cowbell pad on my drum machine through the whole song. It would have been funnier, but it was about 15 years before the Saturday Night Live skit.



Mike,

I've been slacking a bit lately. Your post has motivated me to practice more  Thanks!

Guffaw! I wasn't aware that there was a skit. Do you happen to have a vid of the performance where you did that? I laughed just imagining it 

Regards,

Holger.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Guffaw! I wasn't aware that there was a skit. Do you happen to have a vid of the performance where you did that? I laughed just imagining it


 
I don't have much footage at all of most of the cover bands I was in - mostly just the ones where we were playing originals. I only did this particular song with a local "supergroup" - a combination of several popular local bands in the area - since BOC generally requires two decent guitarists, and I was never in a band with more than one. So I only even did this song a few times, for some special-occasion gigs.

A pity, really - I might have had a chance at winning your competition here with it.


----------



## KJ (Jan 27, 2012)

Did I mention i'm a polymath?
As well as cubing i do:
Violin
Gymnastics
Robot Programing
Boy Scouts
And sort of Comics
(I sure hope we have bragging rights)

Hope you like this:


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 28, 2012)

How long till i have to turn it in?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 28, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> How long till i have to turn it in?


 
Hey bruv,

I'm going to wait until the problems with the site have been resolved before I post a deadline. So you have at least 3 weeks to get it done.

Good luck!

H.


----------



## KJ (Jan 28, 2012)

Heres my two favorite gifs:





and


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 29, 2012)

It the force of r2d2 he can solve the cube in 2 seconds beat that feliks ma hahahahahaha.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 31, 2012)

@KJ



Spoiler






KJ said:


> Heres my two favorite gifs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Lol! I like!



guinepigs rock said:


> It the force of r2d2 he can solve the cube in 2 seconds beat that feliks ma hahahahahaha.





Spoiler


----------



## KJ (Feb 1, 2012)

I just find those hilarious.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 2, 2012)

I play piano, violin, clarinet, recorder, and French Horn. Want more? Trombone, trumpet, and the sound of nothing. Furthermore, making annoying sounds.

Okay... maybe that wasn't that impressive.....

I have 100 digits of pi memorized. No, seriously.

I am a math geek. Looking at my avatar will make you a freak.

Seriously, I have nothing good to say these days...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 2, 2012)

KJ said:


> I just find those hilarious.


 
The ketchup one still cracks me up. How did they do that?

EDIT

Oh, I get it  Tube down the sleeve and into the bottle.


----------



## joshs2000ss (Feb 2, 2012)

A Chinese man calls in to his boss after only being at his job for a few weeks and only having been in the country for a few days more than that.
Chinese man: "Sir, I not feeling so well, I don't think I make it into work today."
Boss: "Really? You know, I know you're new here and to this country, so let me tell you what helps me feel better on days like you're having. I make love to my wife. After that I feel better and have a great rest of the day."
Chinese man: "Okay, sound good. I try that."

Later that afternoon the Chinese man comes strutting into work obviously feeling much better.
When the boss sees him in the hall, he stops him and says, "Did you take my advice?"
Chinese man: "Yes, work very well."
Boss: "So, what do you think about that?"
Chinese man: "You have nice house!"


----------



## Bapao (Feb 2, 2012)

joshs2000ss said:


> A Chinese man calls in to his boss after only being at his job for a few weeks and only having been in the country for a few days more than that.
> Chinese man: "Sir, I not feeling so well, I don't think I make it into work today."
> Boss: "Really? You know, I know you're new here and to this country, so let me tell you what helps me feel better on days like you're having. I make love to my wife. After that I feel better and have a great rest of the day."
> Chinese man: "Okay, sound good. I try that."
> ...


 
Lol, I saw the conclusion coming though 

Do you know the one with the three nuns and the holy water?


----------



## joshs2000ss (Feb 2, 2012)

No, but I know the one about the nuns, the vending machine in the dark alley and the hand lotion....  Probably not appropriate though, LOL.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 2, 2012)

joshs2000ss said:


> No, but I know the one about the nuns, the vending machine in the dark alley and the hand lotion....  Probably not appropriate though, LOL.


 


Spoiler



post **** here



Where they "tug" on things right?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive got a joke. 

A starving hunter goes into the woods to shoot down a duck. Well after a couple of days in the forest, he finally spots a duck flying through the air. 
Aim...Shoott..Fire! 
The duck falls from the sky, hits a barn and lands on some random persons lawn. 
The man rushes to the duck, desperate to get his catch. 

Right after the jumps the fence onto the lawn a Farmer comes out of the house and yells, "AYE, GET OUT OF MY LAWN!".
The man replies, "Buttt this is my duck! I need to get my duck!" 
Farmer replies: "Well this is my lawn! The duck is on my property, so its MY duck!"
Desperate for the duck, the man says, "There has to be something I can do to get my duck. Please sir!"
Farmer quickly states, "Lets settle this the is country way."
Man, "The country way, what that?" He said in a worried tone.
Farmer grins and says, "This is how it works. We kick each other in the balls until someone goes down. Last one standing keeps the duck."

So the man goes, "OK, fine. I dont care anymore, just give me the damn duck."
The farmer laughs, walks up to the man and BAM! Kicks him straight in the sack. 
OOOOOOOOOh the man falls on the floor gasping for air. Screaming to the top of his lungs in pain. 
This goes on for the next 20 minutes. Finally the man gets up and says, "Noowww its my turn."

The farmer says, "Nope, its okay, Ill let you keep the duck."

You like?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 2, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> ?


 
Post.The.Vid.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Post.The.Vid.


 
You.Dont.Like.The.Joke.?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 2, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> You.Dont.Like.The.Joke.?



nsfw?



Spoiler


----------



## Bapao (Feb 3, 2012)

*wakes up with slight hangover*

Hey, people posted in my thread! Huh...I did too?...what was I...

@Panda
Nice one!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Spoiler


 
I get it. Lol


----------



## joshs2000ss (Feb 3, 2012)

yep, you got it.


----------



## KJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Oh, I get it  Tube down the sleeve and into the bottle.



I didn't think of that. 



brandbest1 said:


> I have 100 digits of pi memorized. No, seriously.


 
LOL I have 55 digits memorized!


----------



## Bapao (Feb 5, 2012)

pi. 

Kinda quiet in here. If anybody has any suggestions on how to make this comp more interesting or motivating then please cough up. 

For those that that are interested in posting but haven't read the whole thread: 

Prizes for this round: 

Godly GuHong 

mf8 Minx 

X-Cube

Just post...it's easy. @KJ; show 'em how it's done you post hooligan


----------



## CRO (Feb 5, 2012)

My zhanchi died, I need godly guhong.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 5, 2012)

CRO said:


> *My zhanchi died*, I need godly guhong.


 
How did that happen?

_GuHong fans will love the GG. It's the epitome of effortless corner cutting and pop-resistance. Still merely a GuHong at heart though...
Gots to get a GuHong II before I can spout aught ima._


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 5, 2012)

Alright here goes nothing:
Yesterday we were having dinner with my grandparents cuz it was my grandma's birthday, and we had to wait a really long time for the restaurant so i was cubing, and my grandma goes: "You're playing with that again? Why don't you play computer instead? You're so old now anyway..."
So for some reason in her perfect mind playing computer is better than cubing, and cubing is for little kids.... Since when? /facepalm


----------



## samkli (Feb 5, 2012)

When will this round end?


----------



## cubernya (Feb 5, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I have 100 digits of pi memorized. No, seriously.


 
That's it? I shattered my school record last year with 340 (previous was only 50 )...up to around 550 now


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> That's it? I shattered my school record last year with 340 (previous was only 50 )...up to around 550 now


 
I call BS.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, nice! I'll participate, but I want to know when this round will close.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's an IQ question I got: There was a bird hunter and he had only 1 bullet in his gun. But there were 2 birds on the tree to kill. 
One of the birds had blue colored skin, the other bird had a gray-whitish colored skin. 
The bullet in the hunter's gun is only sensitive to gray-whitish feathered birds. 
2 seconds later...
The hunter killed both birds with 1 skin color sensitive bullet. How did he do it?


----------



## cubernya (Feb 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I call BS.


 
You call incorrect. This is the truth


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> Here's an IQ question I got: There was a bird hunter and he had only 1 bullet in his gun. But there were 2 birds on the tree to kill.
> One of the birds had blue colored skin, the other bird had a gray-whitish colored skin.
> The bullet in the hunter's gun is only sensitive to gray-whitish feathered birds.
> 2 seconds later...
> The hunter killed both birds with 1 skin color sensitive bullet. How did he do it?





Spoiler



1)Shoot the branch. Both birds fall and die
2) Gray bird was infront of blue bird, aka collateral.
3) He took out another gun and shot the other bird or shot both birds


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1) Lets just assume the birds have good reaction and upwards acceleration to fly
2)The bullet is only sensitive to gray-whitish (pale) colored birds
3) No, he only had 1 gun with one bullet. 

Good Answers though. 

Both different colored birds killed with 1 color sensitive bullet. How?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> 1) Lets just assume the birds have good reaction and upwards acceleration to fly
> 2)The bullet is only sensitive to gray-whitish (pale) colored birds
> 3) No, he only had 1 gun with one bullet.
> 
> ...


 
The blue bird sees the gun and gets scared. It turns gray from fright and collateral


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> The blue bird sees the gun and gets scared. It turns gray from fright and collateral


 
HOLY! Yes, you got it right. First time I saw someone get it right without cheating.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> HOLY! Yes, you got it right. First time I saw someone get it right without cheating.


 
Lol the only reason I got it right was because i love the show, Tom and Jerry. The cartoon with the cat and mouse thingy. They always change colors lol.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Lol the only reason I got it right was because i love the show, Tom and Jerry. The cartoon with the cat and mouse thingy. They always change colors lol.


 
I like to watch that show too! Haha


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure what to post. I made a super cube with stickers based on NCIS characters. It looks awesome but I can't figure out how to take/post a pic without a camera.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCba4G8W1J8&list=UUHnpNmEk-HviNWiF9vuufiA&index=6&feature=plcp hope i win.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 6, 2012)

For those asking; round two ends on the 26th of Feb.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope i win wow bapao can solve a cube well skiing well skydiving well surfing well sitting still or even well snorkeling ba hahahhaha.

Wow he even beat feliks with a solve of 5.65 wow.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey...cool. Even the mods read this shiz. Triple post is kinda kicking the ass out of it though. Nice and tidy.

And don't forget to use spoilers. I tend to.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 7, 2012)

Bapao said:


> For those asking; round two ends on the 26th of Feb.


 
PERFECT! Enough time to finish my epic video. 

PS: Buenos Aires is cool


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> PERFECT! Enough time to finish my epic video.
> 
> PS: *Buenos Aires is cool*



I can imagine 
How long are you staying?


----------



## KJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Found this while cleaning out my pantry:

It says BEST BY DECEMBER6 2000


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2012)

KJ said:


> Found this while cleaning out my pantry:
> View attachment 1924
> It says BEST BY DECEMBER6 2000



What's in there though? You never fail to crack me up young'un 



Spoiler


----------



## KJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Bapao said:


> What's in there though? You never fail to crack me up young'un


 
Oh. There was some old chili.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2012)

Find a safe place and throw that thing against a wall as hard as you can. It'll be like fireworks.


----------



## KJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Nah, we threw it away.(sorry to dissapoint)


----------



## Bapao (Feb 7, 2012)

Wasted chance.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 7, 2012)

Bapao said:


> I can imagine
> How long are you staying?


 
3 more days I think. Maybe ill change the topic of the video, "Panda Goes To Argentina". It will still be epic.


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL I'm making this post on my nook.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Heres a vid that i hope u like:




And, you, are awesome too.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2012)

@antoineccantin

Cool. Literally. I can't solve with cold hands. And on skates too?

I'm going to try that BLD on rollerblades whilst skating backwards into oncoming traffic...might not be back, but wish me luck...


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't solve with cold hand either.


----------



## Dillonzer (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in the only place on the Earth that can go from -40 degrees celsius to +40 degrees celsius. It's in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada. 
proof: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regina,_Saskatchewan#Climate


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2012)

Dillonzer said:


> I live in the only place on the Earth that can go from -40 degrees celsius to +40 degrees celsius. It's in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada.
> proof: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regina,_Saskatchewan#Climate


 
My mums name is Regina


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Dillonzer said:


> I live in the only place on the Earth that can go from -40 degrees celsius to +40 degrees celsius. It's in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada.


 
I live in a place thats kinda the same, Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA
It also has a ton of millatary bases


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2012)

KJ said:


> I live in a place thats kinda the same, Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA
> It also has a ton of millatary bases


 
Nice. I was in the army for 4 years and military bases always reek of nostalgia to me. Not like any of you are destined to enter the army though, bright as you all are  It was mandatory in Germany back in the day, so I didn't really have a choice. Still decided to stay beyond the required 18 months though


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice. I don't have the discipline to join the army, although I do have the body.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2012)

KJ said:


> Nice. I don't have the discipline to join the army, *although I do have the body.*


 
LOL! Don't join the army unless you have no other options. It's the closest you'll ever get to getting brain washed.
Nearly forgot scientology though, that poo is rad...


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Bapao said:


> LOL! Don't join the army unless you have no other options. It's the closest you'll ever get to getting brain washed.
> Nearly forgot scientology though, *that poo is rad...*


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2012)

KJ said:


> View attachment 1927


 
Brace yourself:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pPol_m8wm8Y


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Whatever it was, it didn't work on my mac.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 8, 2012)

KJ said:


> Whatever it was, it didn't work on my mac.


 
That's what all the Mac gamers say. And then they go back to Dia-bolo...


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Playing with lasers:


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

*BAPAO*
B*A*PAO
BA*P*AO
BAP*A*O
BAPA*O*


----------



## Olji (Feb 9, 2012)

Meh, why not enter, nothing to lose at least. 



Spoiler











Took it some time ago, kinda proud of it.


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

*Jaw drops*
SOOOO #@&! COOOL

Random picture of the day:


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 9, 2012)

KJ Youve been posting stuff in here like crazy. Which one is your entry?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm guessing his whole communication thus far is his entry.

Let the kid have his fun, that's part of what this thread is about  As long as it doesn't get out of hand in which case the mods will probably intervene anyway...


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I was gonna post a video of me solving the cube with my legs behind my head(that would be my entry), but it wouldn't submit.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 9, 2012)

KJ said:


> I was gonna post a video of me solving the cube with my legs behind my head(that would be my entry), but it wouldn't submit.


 
If you're serious, then PM me and I'll try to help you upload it. And please try to group your posts or just edit one you've already submitted if you can. I reread posts to check for edits, so it's not like I'll miss anything.

Wouldn't want others to get annoyed by your enthusiasm now would we? 
Oh, and if people would prefer that I post less, then please say so  Just trying to keep the interaction flowing and show that I appreciate you guys contributing.
Any ideas for 3rd round prizes btw? I was thinking E-Cube, ZhanChi prototype and a Mefferts Minx. And maybe a 2x2x4.

I could also post a list of my remaining cubes and let you guys decide. Probably won't be as nice as the prizes this round, but still...free kit for almost no effort.

EDIT

@ Whoever just changed my avatar; cute!  Need to change my sig now though...oh, it's gone back to normal again 

EDIT

Oh, and I also have this.


----------



## aragonjo (Feb 9, 2012)

Isthis competition still going on? Then...



It was -12 in the air and around 0-1 in the wather.


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Babao, you have too many PMs.(I can't send one to you because you have so many)


----------



## Bapao (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, sorry. Tends to happen...I'll go sort it out.


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## samkli (Feb 9, 2012)

For your first round, I did never apply,
and now I really wonder why.
Cause if I gave that round a try,
I would maybe received the price.
But the reason that I never joined the first round,
was because there was another contest going on.
I joined that contest and posted my entry,
waited for the results and hoped for the best.
When the contest was over, I was in second place,
and the price I should get was a big discount.
But I never got my prize.
Instead he shut his shop down,
and made the participants disappointed.
But this time I´ll join this contest,
which in my eyes seems a lot more honest.
And I hope that anyone can win the prize,
Cause if I win, it would be a big surprise.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 9, 2012)

@samkli:

d(^_^d)


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I might go to my first competition in april!
EDIT
Did you get my PM?
EDIT
Yea, now I'm editing.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 9, 2012)

You got it. Finally I get to go to bed...


----------



## Olji (Feb 10, 2012)

Ever wondered what a snowflake looks like?
I happened to stumble upon a picture I took a week ago while organizing my folders.


Spoiler












Maybe change the thread name to "Olji's photograph bragging thread"?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just moved to the US from korea and i didn't have space in my tiny bag of luggage...


----------



## Windsor (Feb 10, 2012)

Here my entry for the contest it's of me flipping a Bali-Song, which is also known as a "Butterfly Knife", well enjoy:

Video 1:
[video]http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000986023027#!/photo.php?v=282129785163220&set=vb.100000986023027&type=2&theater[/video]
Video 2:
[video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=282129785163220&set=vb.100000986023027&type=2&theater#!/photo.php?v=284713548238177&set=vb.100000986023027&type=2&theater[/video]

EDIT: P.S. sorry I couldn't get the videos to actually show up here I was having trouble enbedding them.


----------



## KJ (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have facebook, I can't see it.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

KJ said:


> I don't have facebook, I can't see it.


 
You don't need a facebook. He posted the video (first link) to the public, so anyone can view it. Even when I logged out of my account, the link still led me to the right page. The second link, however is to a page that only certain people can view, so it should NOT work.


----------



## KJ (Feb 10, 2012)

OK i saw facebook so i didn't try.
anyway, AWESOME

UPDATE 

I JUST DID MY FIRST SUB-30!!(PLL skip)


----------



## Windsor (Feb 10, 2012)

oh sorry about the second link ill change it to public and repost


----------



## Windsor (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, I've change the link try the second video again.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

Bapao


----------



## Andri Maulana (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to participate this, but what is the rule? What i must do to join?

Is the rule in page 1 still used?


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 11, 2012)

Post whatever you want, your goal is to impress Bapao. If he gets a good vibe from you and your post, you might just win


----------



## Bapao (Feb 12, 2012)

Hoi all!

I just remembered that I have an ultrasonic bath, and because my LingYun was getting kinda dirty, I decided to give it a good clean. After cleaning and a relube, it is now absolutely amazing! I remembered that when I got the GG that is up for grabs this round, it had lots of debris inside from the modding work done to it. So I decided to give it the same treatment:

GG: hey bruv, what are you doing?

Me: ......






Me: *Pours hot water and soap over it*

GG: WTF?!!!!!

Ultra sonic bath: *bzzzzzzzzzzz~zzz*






7 mins later...

Me: *fishes the pieces out to dry*

GG: Hey, I kinda feel cleaner now! 

Me: *looks at water in the bath and slowly shakes head*...You formerly dirty rat...






Am letting the pieces dry atm. I noticed that izovire chose to only use one tri-connector per corner. I might address that deficit on reassembley

Will reassemble and post the results in an hour or so. Don't fret, it'll be better than before


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

SO the GG better than ever?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 12, 2012)

Look at that water though...yuck! Most of the debris got stuck to my fingers when I was disassembling it. I swear my fingers were black and the stuff was pretty hard to wash off. Will relube with Traxxas 30k and tension it Bapao-style. Only the best for my dear participants.

Vinyl stickers are oblivious to ultrasonic torture btw.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Only the best for my dear participants.


 
<3


----------



## Bapao (Feb 12, 2012)

It's like watching paint dry...


----------



## rubiksgh3 (Feb 12, 2012)

i am a multi-talented person, i cube, pen spin, play violin, play trombone, play guitar, play piano, make origami, do karate, play tennis, basketball, softball, soccer, i think 4 cubes would be really nice.


----------



## rubiksgh3 (Feb 12, 2012)

i am a multitalented person. i play violin, trombone, guitar, and piano. i play tennis, karate, basketball, soccer, softball, and run cross country. my hobbies are cubing, pen spinning, making origami, doing magic tricks, and making things out of duct tape. i think 4 cubes would be nice, really nice.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 12, 2012)

OMG...my LingYun is so amazing right now...*swoon*.

Dry...DRY GG!...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 12, 2012)

Gah! It's like every pair of edge pieces have their own designated torp. Old school modding. Took an hour of fiddling but the edges are back together...







Corners:











Roundness desu ne...


----------



## Windsor (Feb 12, 2012)

To add to my contribution to this post, I'll add something that I find very interesting. It's called FerroFluid, I made some for my science fair last year, and I just find it very cool looking. Here's and example from YouTube:

Video 1:




Video 2:





Edit: More Info: Ferrofluid is a substance mad up of nano sized particles in a liquid that acts as a suspension for these particles. Most commonly an oil (like mineral oil, or possibly silicone oil). It's practical uses are in speakers, like in a car, it can be used to ensure that the quality and the life of the speaker are improved. also NASA had used Ferrofluids in keeping the rocket fuel in the bottom of the fuel tanks when in space. You can buy the actual chemically made Ferrofluid online for about $100 a liter. However you can do what I did and buy mineral oil (at a local drugstore) and ink toner, that you can find online. But you must make sure that it is magnetic ink toner because of course Ferrofluid is magnetic.


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2012)

omg this really makes me wanna cry


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2012)

When does this competition end?


----------



## Andri Maulana (Feb 13, 2012)

Why we like cubing?

It's just repeating the same process again and again. Scramble cube, solve it as fastest as we can, smash the stackmat or keyboard spacebar (some people broke their spacebar, lol), scramble again and doing the same process million of times. Spending our time just sitting in front of the computer, without any meaningful activities.

We spend a lot of money, very lot of money to buy same cube and new cube that sometimes we don't need it too necessary. If we think deeply, there are a lot of people that can we help with "that" money. We happy while those people must worked hard to get a spoon of rice. So why we must proud if we have a ton of cubes while people around us is suffering??



But....
It's our hobby. Every people have hobby. We can't judge someone bad because they have a hobby, right? All people do the same thing with their hobby right? It's our life. We are free to do what we want to do.

Spending hours doing the same thing, because that make we happy and forget about problem in our life.
Buy new cube to improved our skill and collect them, just like other hobbies...

But, we must remember to always help people around us. What if we start to think, save like 0.5 dollar per cube that we buy, and give it to people that need the money?
That sounds easy.

But once again, it's your life. You decide what you want to do. Do what you think right.



Spoiler



sorry if you don't understand it clearly, i'm bad with english.
Don't think about it to much, i'm not trying to convince anybody.

Happy cubing 



EDIT
After posting it, i realized that it was long enough, and i typed it on my phone without any dictionary. (I still kids )


----------



## Bapao (Feb 13, 2012)

timeless said:


> omg this really makes me wanna cry


 
What does? This thread? ...

EDIT

Oh, there's a link. Sorry, stupid iPhone  (and stupid me)...

@Andri: true...true...Btw. you're a kid that talks like an adult, I'm an adult that talks like a kid. Were all good though.

@Windsor: sounds interesting, will watch those as soon as my internets be game.

OT:

GG is back in one piece btw. I think it was worth the effort, middle layer turns somehow feel smoother now. It's rouxtastic  Darn torps though, lockups galore. With them in it can corner cut 45 both ways. It could before the cleanup, but it seems to do it more effortlessly now...

No matter how much I badger it, I can't get it to pop. Amazing.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I need some way to show how badly I want these cubes, but I can't think of anything.


 
same here :l
btw Jaycee, check out my new post on the Goals Thread. (about our race )


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't think of anything else, but here is a charcoal sketch of Theodore Roosevelt that I drew 4-6-11. It's not phenomenal, but I like it a lot. (I was 12)
It's a large photo, so I didn't embed it.
http://i.imgur.com/OgrWY.jpg


----------



## KJ (Feb 13, 2012)

rubiksgh3 said:


> i am a multi-talented person, i cube, pen spin, play violin, play trombone, play guitar, play piano, make origami, do karate, play tennis, basketball, softball, soccer, i think 4 cubes would be really nice.


Thats called a polymath, I am one too.
I: cube, ski, do gymnastics, scouts, play violin(like you), doing algebra 1a and 1b in 5Th. grade, physics, robot programming,(EDIT) and some other stuff i can't think of atm.
Also, hes giving away 3 cubes this time, not 4.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2012)

KJ said:


> Also, hes giving away 3 cubes this time, not 4.


 


Bapao said:


> *THE SECOND ROUND HAS BEGUN (31.01.2012)*
> 
> Ends 26th of Feb.
> 
> Prizes: Godly GuHong (GuHong modded by izovire), mf8 Megaminx, X-Cube 4x4x4 and a mystery cube (it's a suprise).


----------



## Bapao (Feb 14, 2012)

Olji said:


> Meh, why not enter, nothing to lose at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Olji!

I somehow managed to overread your post  
That looks cool, what is it?

Regards,

H.

@Jaycee: 

Kudos for backtracking  Yeah, there will be a 4th cube, it's a surprise, but I think you guys will like it


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Yeah, there will be a 4th cube, it's a surprise, but I think you guys will like it


 
Im pretty sure i know what it is , ha ha ha


----------



## Bapao (Feb 14, 2012)

@Panda:

Tell me 



> byliu88 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of anything else, but here is a charcoal sketch of Theodore Roosevelt that I drew 4-6-11. It's not phenomenal, but I like it a lot. (I was 12)
> ...



Wow, that is really good...What made you decide to depict him in a piece of art though?


----------



## Olji (Feb 14, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Hey Olji!
> 
> I somehow managed to overread your post
> That looks cool, what is it?
> ...


 
I don't really know what kind of plant it was, some kind of straw with some frost on it, I'm not a botanist.


----------



## KJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Kudos for backtracking  Yeah, there will be a 4th cube, it's a surprise, but I think you guys will like it



Ahhhh. OK.


Also, any news on video?

EDIT

When will you tell us what the surprise is? When you announce the winner?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

*My Entry.*

This is my entry to Bapao's Giveaway. 
I really hope you guys will enjoy the video.
Thanks


----------



## KJ (Feb 14, 2012)

I enjoyed!!
Im gonna post a vid too.


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @Panda:
> 
> Tell me
> 
> ...


 
Hey, thanks. That just made my day  I guess I just saw the photograph of him online, and decided it would look interesting in a charcoal rendition.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 15, 2012)

Bapao, I have a question. What is the name of the puzzle, from your first giveaway, that you said solves like a 3x3, and named an "HTP". Thanks

EDIT: Never mind the question I found it.


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 15, 2012)

Made a cube wallpaper 







Big Version


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 15, 2012)

Folded these a while ago. Each from one uncut square of paper.


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

CubicNL said:


> Made a cube wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE.

LOL I just set it as my wallpaper.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 15, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> This is my entry to Bapao's Giveaway.
> I really hope you guys will enjoy the video.
> Thanks


 
You did a great job with that vid and I'm really chuffed you posted it here first. That one goat was staring at your cube and was like "FOOD!". But seriously, I am impressed. I dig your BG track btw 

@CubicNL:

That's one tight looking pic. I like it.

@nascarjon:

Enticing! I love that type of thing. How long did the rose take you to make?

OT

Dear lord, it's starting to get pretty darn warm in here. Probably due to the fact that my brain is boiling in my skull. So many nice entries as of late.

You're all amazing! Still some time to go though...look sharp.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 15, 2012)

Can I send my entry for this competition? I need so much this puzzles, and I'm working ftw


----------



## Bapao (Feb 15, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Can I send my entry for this competition? I need so much this puzzles, and I'm working ftw


 
Of course Sillas. Show us what you've got 

Still trying to help KJ out btw. Has anybody got an FTP server that he could dump his vid on so that it can be uploaded to YouTube? I only have my phone for internet atm. Can't help him much


----------



## Windsor (Feb 15, 2012)

Is his video in .wmv format, because if not that might be the reason why it can't be uploaded to YouTube.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 15, 2012)

*Who is the Fazt?*

My post.



Spoiler



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/entry.php?23-Who-is-The-Fazt


_"Contrary to appearances there is a great gulf between Feliks and other speedcubers. At this point I cannot see anybody who could beat his Rubiks Cube records."_ *Z.Z.*
_"Feliks is simply incredible. I miss words that would describe his cube skills. Not in my wildest dreams I
would ever imagine that someone could solve the cube this fast. He is an outlier among outliers. I have never
met him in person and do not know the details of his technique"_ *Jessica Fridrich*



Funny part:


Spoiler











You can see more in my signature.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 15, 2012)

Windsor said:


> *Is his video in .wmv* format, because if not that might be the reason why it can't be uploaded to YouTube.


 
Hey bruv,

Thanks for your support 

He's 10, is on an Mac(quicktime?), doesn't have YouTube and really wants to post his vid. Look sharp gang. Bruver in need down this muvah. And what are we if we ain't a community? Just a bunch of oddballs.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 15, 2012)

My first suggestion would for him to make sure his file is a version that is compatable with youtube such as .FLV, .MPEG-4, .WMV, .MOV, some .AVI files, .MPEG-2, .MKV, .3GP. Heres a video I found that shows you how to take a video on your Mac and convert it to an MPEG-4 file type: 






Secondly, in order for it to be uploaded to YouTube he must have a YouTube account. You can easily make one by going to http://www.youtube.com/ then by going to the top right hand corner of the page and clicking the "Create Account" option

From here he should upload his video by doing this: 






Then from there all he should have to do is go to the video copy the URL, then come to this thread and hit "Post Reply" then go to the embed video, and paste it in.

Well hope I was of some help even though I have a Dell and not a Mac.


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Is his video in .wmv format, because if not that might be the reason why it can't be uploaded to YouTube.


 
The video is in whatever format the mac records to when it uses the built in camera.

And I can't make a youtube account, I'm only ten.

Anyone here have a website I can put it on?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 15, 2012)

@Windsor:

You just made your official entry post I would say. At least the one I'll certainly remember.

Still need to get the guy sorted though...


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

I KNOW! I could email it to Bapao, then _he_ could post it!
If not, he could just view it.:confused:


----------



## Windsor (Feb 15, 2012)

Well another way is if he has a Facebook, he could do what I did was for the butter fly knife videos I uploaded, and that was to make the video public, copy the URL and embed the URL in a post. As a last resort he could email the video to one of us and one of us could put it up on YouTube and then send him the link in a Pm, so that he can go to the video and post it to this forum, or he could just sent it to you, Bapao, and you could view it.

EDIT: I was typing this while you posted this I guess, but yeah I had that idea too.


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Well another way is if he has a Facebook, he could do what I did was for the butter fly knife videos I uploaded, and that was to make the video public, copy the URL and embed the URL in a post.


 
I have no facebook, I'm ten.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 15, 2012)

ok well then I guess try to email it to one of us, either Bapao so he could view it, or I could upload it on my channel and send you the link?


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Sry my mom says I can't send the video.:C
So I guess I can't post.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 15, 2012)

oh that sucks, was it a problem with it being on youtube or just sending it to someone?


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Windsor said:


> oh that sucks, was it a problem with it being on youtube or just sending it to someone?


 
Just with sending.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 15, 2012)

oh, well mayby you could ask her to create a YouTube account for you just to post the video, don't forget to tell her that you could win things from doing so, I would think that's the last thing that you could do. Unless you could convince her just to send it to Bapao because he's the owner of the competition.


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, no. She thinks that you guys are prostitutes(crazy, right?) or something and she doesn't want me to post my face. Any way, the video is of my doing a 40 sec solve with my legs behind my head(both factors say I'm young  ) So I guess that's my submission. Thanks guys.


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL i heres a pic of my dian sheng(I've had it since Christmas)



That's what happens whan you cube(and drop) daily


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 16, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @nascarjon:
> 
> Enticing! I love that type of thing. How long did the rose take you to make?


 
It took a couple of hours the first time that I folded it. I could probably do it in a half hour now. About an hour for the tree frog and several hours on the beetle.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 16, 2012)

Someone once asked me why are you so white. my answer was because I eat to much white chocolate.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2012)

KJ said:


> Unfortunately, no. *She thinks that you guys are prostitutes*(crazy, right?) or something and she doesn't want me to post my face. Any way, the video is of my doing a 40 sec solve with my legs behind my head(both factors say I'm young  ) So I guess that's my submission. Thanks guys.


 
KJ: "Hey mom, check what Bapao just posted".
Mom: "You mean the prostitute?"
KJ: "Yeah".
Mom: *squints at Bapao's avatar*..."They have guns now?!".







_HADOUKEN!!_


----------



## KJ (Feb 16, 2012)

No, she just doesn't like me getting free stuff.



Then:



EDIT

Where did you get that picture? It made me laugh. *laughs*

UPDATE(2/16/2012)

I've done a couple of sub 30's and 30's as of now. I think I'm improving!


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2012)

What about that one pic with half of your face in it though? (over date chilli).


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Bapao, this has always bothered me. How do you pronounce "Bapao"? xD I say it like "bop-ow".


----------



## Bapao (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Jay,

More like bap-ow. Like a smack to the back of the head.

All amounts to meat filled dumplings though...


----------



## KJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Bapao said:


> What about that one pic with half of your face in it though? (over date chilli).



LOL my mom doesn't know a about _that_, thats what i intended with the vid.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 16, 2012)

Its pronounced, "b-o-ss"


----------



## KJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> More like *bap-ow*. Like a smack to the back of the head.
> 
> All amounts to meat filled dumplings though...


 
Always wondered about that.


----------



## KJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are all of my cubes(my 4x4 broke )



God donnit, why is that picture there(rage face)?!

A 3x3 rubik's, a 5x5 rubik's, and a Dian Sheng.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's somthing that I quickly (I guess three hours would be quick) made, and will be adding to my previous submissions for the contest. It's a stop action video of my cube, hope you enjoy.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

8 More days. I cant wait!


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

Oshit only 8 more days? I better speed up with my entry! :O


----------



## Bapao (Feb 18, 2012)

@Windsor: 

Nice  When I cube in public I always checker my cube before I put it back in my bag. M2 E2 S2 

@Panda:

I was thinking about ending it earlier...like tomorrow...

@ Jay:

How long do you estimate you'll need bruv?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @Windsor:
> 
> Nice  When I cube in public I always checker my cube before I put it back in my bag. M2 U2 D2 S2
> 
> ...


 
Yeah . maybe today.....


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

Bapao, please give me 3 or 4 days please. Oh, did I mention, *PLEASE*.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Bapao, please give me 3 or 4 days please. Oh, did I mention, *PLEASE*.


 
Im sure bapao will have another giveaway xD

Round 2 has been open for almost a month. The waiting kills me


----------



## KJ (Feb 18, 2012)

Sry I havent been here a while. My mom surprised me today with a new LanLan 4x4 and a QJ speedstack timer. I'm gonna lube all of them. Life is great.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Bapao, please give me 3 or 4 days please. Oh, did I mention, *PLEASE*.


 
Sure man, if you're busy with something then I can wait. 4 more days?

EDIT:

You guys are too fast for my phone  

PS:

I regress, E moves are okay I guess, M2 E2 S2.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 18, 2012)

KJ said:


> Sry I havent been here a while. My mom surprised me today with a new LanLan 4x4 and a QJ speedstack timer. I'm gonna lube all of them. Life is great.


 
Why would you lube the timer KJ?


----------



## KJ (Feb 18, 2012)

I didn't mean that I would lube all of the things I have, I meant my Rubik's 3x3, Dian Sheng 3x3, LanLan 4x4, and Rubik's 5x5. For my bithday in two weeks I'm hoping for a V cube 7.(I don't expect to win this contest.)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

KJ said:


> (I don't expect to win this contest.)


 
Not with that attitude.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Sure man, if you're busy with something then I can wait. 4 more days?


 
Yes that would be great, thank you so much.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Yes that would be great, thank you so much.


 
No thanks needed friend  I will not "get bored of waiting" this time, I promise.

This thread is about you guys, not about me.

EDIT

Owait...this thread is about the cubes...will you all still love me after this is all over? Post. OT.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

Bapao said:


> No thanks needed friend  I will not "get bored of waiting" this time, I promise.
> 
> This thread is about you guys, not about me.


 
Bapao for nicest member <3


----------



## KJ (Feb 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Not with that attitude.


I guess.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 18, 2012)

KJ said:


> I guess.



You guessed wrong. Just be yourself. You've been a good contributer...I mean contributor.

http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D0AzBUEg9AJc&ei=tzFAT4GlCufH0QWm-fWPDw&usg=AFQjCNGD_BM2jKXcxGKPriOHCiPDfcAahQ


----------



## KJ (Feb 21, 2012)

I was looking at nyan cats on you tube and I somehow found this(sequel to one of my earlier posts):


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 21, 2012)

Making progress Jaycee?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes Panda I am nearly finished with my entry. 

I am Jaycee >:O


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 21, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Yes Panda I am nearly finished with my entry.
> 
> I am Jaycee >:O


 
<3


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2012)

Good news - I'll post tomorrow.  Or maybe tonight if I have time.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice. Epic finale? We'll see. 
As Panda said: time to shut this round down (soon), it's been open long enough.
Round III is waiting.

ZhanChi (white)
DaYan + mf8 4x4x4 (white)
CT Diamond Cube (well yeah, diamonds I guess. You know you want it )
Mefferts Minx V1 (black. The best Minx there is IMO).


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, I thought you would wait until the 24th so it would be christmas every month. And about your name; I say Ba-POW.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

So it's... over?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

No, coz we're still waiting for Jay to get his game on Cee? Otherwise I would have done stuff like announce the winner and such. Doesn't end until he posts...hope he posts.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

OK.  I was just wonderin' ya know. My birthday is in a week or so, so if I don't win, I still get free stuff.:trollface:


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol! Even if you don't win; thanks for being a big chunk of this thread all the same  You're a nice chap.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

My god, round 3 is epic. Is it possible to win twice in a row? If i won, not saying i would. just keeping my hopes up.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Lol! Even if you don't win; thanks for being a big part of this thread all the same  *You're a nice chap.*



Are you british?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

KJ said:


> Are you british?


 
Close. German.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Close. German.


 
That would explain your accent in you video announcing the winner to the first round. I'm american, so it just sounds weird, no offense.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't even get me started on the American accent KJ. Y'all sound like drunk Irish folk. Owait...

Was kinda proud of my accent when I talk English. You just shattered what was left of my ego.


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been waiting for the winner for SO LONG! Okay, not really, but I can't wait.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

Bapao. Do me a favor? When you make a video announcing the winner(If you do), could you write below what you said. 
Because where i live you pay for a certain amount of internet and watching videos uses a lot...


----------



## Windsor (Feb 22, 2012)

Round three hmmm....maybe I'll learn some more advanced tricks for the Bali-Song and throw in some aerial moves, maybe make a montage.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> I've been waiting for the winner for SO LONG! Okay, not really, but I can't wait.



Me too. I NEED TO KNOW. NOW.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Bapao. Do me a favor? When you make a video announcing the winner(If you do), could you write below what you said.
> Because where i live you pay for a certain amount of internet and watching videos uses a lot...


 
Of course. I know what you mean, I'm tapping my phone for internet atm.

The YouTube rubbish I recorded was liberating in a way, but we'll stick to text from here on. Can't edit a vid as casually as I edit my posts. Which is probably 98% of them.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

Jaycee. I think you should wait for round 3. I mean zhanchi AND a dayan mf8. Those cubes are crazy good. If your entry is good, save it.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a choir rehearsal right now. I'll post the second I get home.

It kinda sucks that I'm so late because Bapao wont' have as much time to really think about my entry.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Round three hmmm....maybe I'll learn some more advanced tricks for the Bali-Song and throw in some aerial moves, maybe make a montage.


 
Bapao aproves.

EDIT

I just forgot to "p" didn't I?...

@Jay: I don't think much. It bee de vibe.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 22, 2012)

No guaruntee that I won't have cuts on my hands in the final video


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

As a last minute entry, I'll post a picture I made a while back, just because I have nothing else to post. Originially I was planning to sell it on Zazzle, but it seems like Seven Towns is huntig it down every time it's uploaded. So I don't know what to do with it. Therefore I'm posting it here


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting picture. I thought it was a 5x5 at first, but with some examination I saw a 3x3.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you. It's not perfect, but I don't know how it appeared as a 5x5 to you xD If you (or anyone else) want's to use it, I can provide the original ai files, or convert it to another format. I also have a white one with somewhat messed up lightning 
Oh wait, I think I see the 5x5 now.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> As a last minute entry, I'll post a picture I made a while back, just because I have nothing else to post. Originially I was planning to sell it on Zazzle, but it seems like Seven Towns is huntig it down every time it's uploaded. So I don't know what to do with it. Therefore I'm posting it here



It's sorta an optical illusion if you look at it long enough.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

It appears that it's a lot more than I initially intended it to be  But that's good I guess.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Thank you. It's not perfect, but I don't know how it appeared as a 5x5 to you xD If you (or anyone else) want's to use it, I can provide the original ai files, or convert it to another format. I also have a white one with somewhat messed up lightning
> *Oh wait, I think I see the 5x5 now.*


 
KJ style beat down.


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Bapao said:


> *KJ style beat down.*


 
I don't get it. o__o


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

KJ said:


> I don't get it. o__o


 
Neither do I


----------



## KJ (Feb 22, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Neither do I



*Looks at Bapao*


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

KJ said:


> *Looks at Bapao*


 
*Looks at Bapao as well*


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

*zzzzzzzzzzzz~*

I saw a 5x5x5 too


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 22, 2012)

Bapao said:


> *zzzzzzzzzzzz~*


 
Waiting for Jaycee's post. This is killing me. The torture of waiting. 
'Lets go patience, lets go. You got this buddy' - me talking to myself.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Waiting for Jaycee's post. This is killing me. The torture of waiting.
> 'Lets go patience, lets go. You got this buddy' - me talking to myself.


 
Patience is a virtue.

EDIT

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

*Jaycee's Entry to Bapao's Cube Giveaway : Round 2.*

Bapao :

A week ago, I asked myself,
"What can I do to win those cubes?"
I thought long and hard, and my brain was scarred,
I thought there was no way to prove it to you,

That I need these cubes so very much,
I was actually going to work.
I spent days and days thinking of an entry to make,
I was nearly going berserk.

And then it hit me, clear as day,
A way to show my resolve.
I'd work day and night, through sweat and tears.
I would simply do some solves.

I took seven days to finish this up,
That's about 71 solves per day.
At first I wanted to do one thousand,
But now I see there's no way.

I improved so much on my 4x4,
It now has a look that is very poor.
I think I want to improve some more,
And so I need that X-Cube 4.

My Dayan Zhanchi is so beat up,
You would think it was attacked by a beaver.
That Godly Guhong looks so amazing,
To have it? I'm very eager.

A Megaminx sounds oh-so-nice,
It would be my first non-cubular puzzle.
I know if I had this awesome mind-boggler,
I'd shout 'til I needed a muzzle.

I'm very intrigued by your mystery prize.
Is it a Square-One? A Pyraminx? A 5x5?
Whatever it is, I am quite sure,
It's giving me an exciting vibe.

I worked all week completing these solves,
I cubed 'til my hands were blue.
But Bapao, all you need to know,
Is that I was thinking of you.



Spoiler



*4x4 Average of 500 - 1:46.51
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
number of times: 500/500
best time: 1:19.83
worst time: 2:07.92

current avg5: 1:34.02 (σ = 4.87)
best avg5: 1:29.36 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 1:32.47 (σ = 4.07)
best avg12: 1:32.00 (σ = 5.25)

current avg100: 1:36.95 (σ = 5.56)
best avg100: 1:36.79 (σ = 5.69)

session avg: 1:46.51 (σ = 9.00)
session mean: 1:46.45





Spoiler



1:59.32, 2:03.65, 2:03.75, 2:07.92, 1:56.23, 1:54.86, 1:59.64, 2:00.54, 2:01.43, 1:56.33, 1:59.67, 2:06.62, 2:07.70, 1:57.36, 1:47.98, 2:00.68, 1:53.82, 1:54.89, 1:54.00, 1:59.54, 2:00.00, 1:56.33, 1:55.56, 1:58.10, 1:50.98, 2:03.84, 1:48.31, 2:06.95, 1:59.43, 1:53.76, 1:56.72, 1:49.69, 1:53.77, 2:00.41, 2:03.85, 2:07.69, 1:51.75, 1:55.03, 1:59.88, 2:05.58, 1:46.92, 1:43.60, 1:41.67, 1:49.32, 1:28.77, 1:40.09, 2:02.83, 1:40.47, 1:58.84, 1:51.48, 1:45.72, 1:27.71, 1:57.79, 1:59.26, 1:33.61, 1:56.55, 1:43.97, 1:33.32, 1:47.22, 1:59.39, 1:52.24, 1:49.14, 1:53.44, 1:53.44, 2:05.80, 1:49.72, 1:51.01, 2:02.31, 1:56.08, 1:59.63, 1:45.76, 1:57.98, 2:04.21, 1:49.88, 1:39.10, 2:06.92, 1:52.65, 1:59.10, 2:00.00, 1:49.71, 1:43.87, 1:55.92, 1:51.03, 1:50.98, 1:44.26, 1:47.98, 1:45.09, 1:50.13, 1:41.99, 1:55.82, 1:55.09, 1:58.87, 1:45.99, 1:43.98, 1:44.87, 1:47.98, 1:42.88, 1:50.83, 1:55.87, 1:49.49, 1:47.22, 1:45.07, 1:43.22, 1:53.81, 1:50.99, 1:57.65, 1:34.04, 1:53.83, 1:54.61, 1:52.43, 1:55.13, 1:50.11, 1:50.71, 1:57.40, 1:37.68, 1:34.61, 1:41.42, 1:40.37, 1:44.50, 1:54.88, 1:42.00, 1:39.09, 1:59.25, 2:05.13, 1:59.32, 2:03.65, 2:03.75, 1:56.23, 1:54.86, 1:59.64, 2:00.54, 2:01.43, 1:56.33, 1:59.67, 2:06.62, 1:57.36, 1:47.98, 2:00.68, 1:53.82, 1:54.89, 1:54.00, 1:59.54, 2:00.00, 1:56.33, 1:55.56, 1:58.10, 1:50.98, 2:03.84, 1:48.31, 2:06.95, 1:59.43, 1:53.76, 1:56.72, 1:49.69, 1:53.77, 2:03.85, 1:51.75, 1:55.03, 1:59.88, 2:05.58, 1:46.92, 1:43.60, 1:41.67, 1:49.32, 1:28.77, 1:40.09, 2:02.83, 1:40.47, 1:58.84, 1:51.48, 1:45.72, 1:27.71, 1:57.79, 1:59.26, 1:33.61, 1:56.55, 1:43.97, 1:33.32, 1:47.22, 1:59.39, 1:52.24, 1:49.14, 1:53.44, 1:53.44, 1:49.72, 1:51.01, 2:02.31, 1:56.08, 1:59.63, 1:45.76, 1:57.98, 1:44.26, 1:47.98, 1:45.09, 1:50.13, 1:41.99, 1:55.82, 1:55.09, 1:58.87, 1:45.99, 1:43.98, 1:44.87, 1:47.98, 1:42.88, 1:50.83, 1:55.87, 1:49.49, 1:47.22, 1:45.07, 1:43.22, 1:53.81, 1:50.99, 1:57.65, 1:34.04, 1:53.83, 1:54.61, 1:52.43, 1:55.13, 1:50.11, 1:50.71, 1:57.40, 1:53.82, 1:54.89, 1:54.00, 1:59.54, 1:56.33, 1:55.56, 1:58.10, 1:50.98, 2:03.84, 1:48.31, 2:06.95, 1:59.43, 1:53.76, 1:56.72, 1:49.69, 1:53.77, 2:03.85, 2:07.69, 1:51.75, 1:55.03, 1:59.88, 2:05.58, 1:46.92, 1:43.60, 1:41.67, 1:49.32, 1:28.77, 1:40.09, 2:02.83, 1:40.47, 1:58.84, 1:51.48, 1:45.72, 1:27.71, 1:57.79, 1:59.26, 1:33.61, 1:56.55, 1:51.21, 1:45.70, 2:06.42, 1:51.41, 1:41.90, 1:35.64, 1:52.76, 1:44.14, 1:39.42, 1:39.94, 1:43.06, 1:26.02, 1:52.15, 1:45.01, 1:41.94, 1:58.98, 1:45.10, 1:47.65, 1:32.53, 1:48.44, 1:51.87, 1:53.40, 1:39.34, 1:40.06, 1:57.76, 1:49.72, 1:55.98, 1:38.35, 1:49.27, 1:39.08, 1:52.72, 1:50.82, 1:49.33, 1:39.79, 1:36.56, 1:47.68, 1:43.98, 1:47.41, 2:02.59, 1:48.60, 1:54.22, 1:31.40, 1:54.78, 1:54.50, 1:39.92, 1:37.81, 1:29.51, 1:35.50, 1:46.10, 1:56.54, 1:48.05, 1:48.40, 1:40.30, 1:50.65, 1:33.54, 1:36.24, 1:35.77, 1:51.57, 1:48.74, 1:32.19, 1:47.86, 1:38.24, 1:45.78, 1:47.82, 1:39.82, 1:45.58, 1:43.29, 1:33.51, 1:30.97, 1:32.78, 1:37.52, 1:47.56, 1:22.39, 1:44.39, 1:55.12, 1:43.38, 1:32.19, 1:56.87, 1:33.23, 1:50.70, 1:45.69, 1:50.39, 1:44.09, 1:49.85, 1:49.86, 1:39.84, 1:31.08, 1:48.41, 1:38.54, 1:37.83, 1:43.11, 1:41.57, 1:44.64, 1:47.68, 1:59.92, 1:47.87, 1:42.82, 1:54.38, 1:38.02, 1:33.55, 1:39.76, 1:29.78, 1:29.63, 1:28.66, 1:33.48, 1:19.83, 1:37.17, 1:32.86, 1:39.05, 1:29.72, 1:44.58, 1:37.93, 1:21.69, 1:41.02, 1:38.83, 1:43.41, 1:24.01, 1:41.43, 1:36.59, 1:37.90, 1:31.97, 1:32.29, 1:57.34, 1:52.75, 1:30.16, 1:41.46, 1:42.29, 1:39.36, 1:37.50, 1:44.70, 1:39.86, 1:39.54, 1:32.98, 1:37.52, 1:38.38, 1:34.09, 1:33.45, 1:29.53, 1:39.29, 1:25.31, 1:26.79, 1:44.02, 1:34.67, 1:33.36, 1:37.20, 1:22.13, 1:31.57, 1:46.61, 1:29.44, 1:43.58, 1:41.21, 1:31.50, 1:45.10, 1:47.65, 1:32.53, 1:48.44, 1:31.87, 1:43.40, 1:39.34, 1:40.06, 1:27.76, 1:29.72, 1:35.98, 1:38.35, 1:49.27, 1:39.08, 1:32.72, 1:50.82, 1:49.33, 1:39.79, 1:36.56, 1:47.68, 1:43.98, 1:47.41, 1:42.59, 1:38.60, 1:34.22, 1:31.40, 1:34.78, 1:34.50, 1:39.92, 1:37.81, 1:29.51, 1:35.50, 1:46.10, 1:36.54, 1:48.05, 1:38.40, 1:40.30, 1:33.54, 1:29.69, 1:35.34, 1:29.04, 1:30.30, 1:29.15, 1:38.41, 1:43.34, 1:30.68, 1:38.29, 1:35.77, 1:39.74, 1:41.12, 1:38.59, 1:38.38, 1:32.66, 1:33.10, 1:37.23, 1:44.58, 1:39.12, 1:46.37, 1:35.33, 1:32.79, 1:26.81, 1:24.09, 1:47.34, 1:37.16, 1:29.82, 1:40.22, 1:35.25, 1:50.92, 1:32.87, 1:22.85, 1:37.19, 1:42.47, 1:38.54, 1:43.86, 1:26.17, 1:34.57, 1:42.11, 1:25.35, 1:32.89, 1:29.15, 1:39.99, 1:32.10, 1:31.52, 1:29.39, 1:39.69, 1:31.64, 1:30.80, 1:27.93, 1:39.63



~Jaycee.


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Impressive! I don't know If I beat that -.- anyway, nice job!


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2012)

@Jaycee:

I thought I had a clear winner but now you've thrown me off track. That is impressive.

I'll post the winner this evening (+1GMT). I already feel really bad about having to dissapoint those that will not win ...


----------



## KJ (Feb 23, 2012)

O______________________________________O
That is a long poem, and 500 SOLVES? I'm gonna lose, I just know it.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

> I'll post the winner this evening (+1GMT)



Seeing as I live in the Eastern U.S. and Canada time zone and it's 10:52 a.m., and about 5:01 +1GMT, probably about an hour or so left to go


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice job Jaycee, now I see what took so long


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, make it about 2 hours from now though. Still need to get home from work and and also need to practice guitar. I'm all yours after that.
And? Y'all excited? *ducks to avoid incoming bricks and other random flying objects*


----------



## samkli (Feb 23, 2012)

Bapao said:


> I thought I had a clear winner but now you've thrown me off track. That is impressive.



No, I´m not very excited


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 23, 2012)

Bapao said:


> And? Y'all excited?


Yes I'm very excited, even though I'm pretty sure it's not me. That's why I've already started on my entry for the next round


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty excited to see who you announce to be the winner, in the meantime I'm practicing F2L


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

Good Luck everyone. Its gunna be a very close race.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2012)

Right...I skipped practice on my spanking new 5-String to post the winner.

First off, thanks to everybody that competed. I was expecting this thread to die, but the posts in round two have raised the bar exponentially when compared to the first round. Excellent work.

@Jaycee; 

I thought your post was amazing but as you already stated; it might have come slightly too late. 

As I already mentioned in the first post of this thread; I'm not necessarily looking for the post with the most effort put into. My idea of impressive is on par to the "full package". Your post was pretty epic but it isn't the winning post. However, I liked it so much that I have added a runner up prize. I'll post you a list of the cubes I have that aren't part of the comp and you can choose two that you would like to have. I'll PM you with the list later on this evening. No hard feelings?  

And the winner is...wait, the door bell just rang. Back in a bit ...


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

The suspense lol


----------



## KJ (Feb 23, 2012)

My heart is at about 500 BPM.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2012)

So where was I? Oh yeah:

There was this one competitor that PMed me a while back and asked what I'd like to see in his official post. Kinda clever if you think about it, no one else did that. I gave him a basic outline of what I'd find impressive and he went and made it real.

Although the final product does deviate from the original concept, it is what I envisioned it to be. You may know that I'm a sucker for chip tune 

So yeah, PandaCuber, you win. Excellent vid and the most deserving of epicness in its totality. At least by my somewhat undefinable standards.

A round of applause to all of you and especially to Panda for his entry.

@Panda:

Send me your address via PM so that I can get the cubes your way as soon as possible.

Thanks guys,

Round III will commence once Panda gets his kit.

P.S. Special thanks to KJ for all of his posts. I will certainly never look down on 10 year olds henceforth. Not that I generally do that, but still. 

Regards,

H.


----------



## KJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay. Well, there _is_ a 3rd round.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratz Panda


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh, and the mystery prize is a 3x3x3 triplet. Have fun solving that sucker, I won't even bother trying ...


----------



## samkli (Feb 23, 2012)

Contgratulations Panda!

Btw... I have already started on my entry for the third round.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

So I've already said what I'm doing for the third comp. However I'm not sure what knife I should use so I'll attach photos to here and the one that the most people want to see gets picked.

EDIT: The first two are of the same knife to show each side of it, The other picture is of a bunch of ones I have so if you want to pick one of them just tell me which one.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Windsor:

OMG.... you're really going through with this aren't you? Erm, as long as you don't hurt yourself; I kinda dig the blade in the first pic. The others are pretty sexy too. First one kinda pops out though...

Play safe guys.


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Windsor

The middle one in the last pic is a cheapish one and not the BM 42 right? It seems that way with the latch, but I'm unsure. I wish I could get such quality ones though, I just got a cheap crappy balisong


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 23, 2012)

43 mins. too late. Oh well round 3....


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations Panda and Jaycee  I'm working on my entry for the third round, and just as a pretty useless clue, I can tell you that my entry is eating almost all of my 8GB RAM and makes my computer slow as anything I'm not supposed to post here


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats Panda <3

I'm very happy now about second place; this totally just brightened up my horrible day


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Congrats Panda <3
> 
> I'm very happy now about second place; this totally just brightened up my horrible day


 
Excellent post though Jay. I'll PM the list to you tomorrow if that's okay. It's late here and this thread has worn me out 

...thanks again everybody!


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

Shamankian said:


> @ Windsor
> 
> The middle one in the last pic is a cheapish one and not the BM 42 right? It seems that way with the latch, but I'm unsure. I wish I could get such quality ones though, I just got a cheap crappy balisong


 
yeah it's not a BM but it's not just a straight up Chinese copy, I bought it from a local cutlery shop at a gun show. However for my birthday I plan on getting either a BM42 or a BM51.



Bapao said:


> @ Windsor:
> 
> OMG.... you're really going through with this aren't you? Erm, as long as you don't hurt yourself; I kinda dig the blade in the first pic. The others are pretty sexy too. First one kinda pops out though...
> 
> Play safe guys.



Me: Don't worry I'm a professional
Bapao: a professional what?
Me:........
But all kidding aside I won't hurt myself


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 23, 2012)

The BM42 would be a pain to find I believe. You may be able to track one down, but the 51 seems like a really sweet choice. I wish I could get them, but they are illegal in my country, and I don't feel like risking to import one over mail 
And yeah, I didn't mean to insult the knife per say, it's just that there is like... "cheap" knives and then there are 200+ dollar knives


----------



## KJ (Feb 23, 2012)

What is the surprise cube? My post for round 3, or maybe round 4, will be a remote controlled robot that allows me to solve the cube through a robot.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 23, 2012)

Shamankian said:


> The BM42 would be a pain to find I believe. You may be able to track one down, but the 51 seems like a really sweet choice. I wish I could get them, but they are illegal in my country, and I don't feel like risking to import one over mail
> And yeah, I didn't mean to insult the knife per say, it's just that there is like... "cheap" knives and then there are 200+ dollar knives


 
Yea a lot of the BM 42's that I've see online run $500+ which is outrageous because they when they were being sold they were only about $200, although I looked on Craigslist and a guy about an hour away from me was selling one for $300, which was a fair price because it was near mint condition. And I know what you mean about the quality of the knives.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm.... What to do for Round 3? ;D


----------



## Windsor (Feb 24, 2012)

@shamankian

I just looked on Benchmade's website and saw their new 62 model, I want that soo bad lol.

http://www.benchmade.com/products/62


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Me: Don't worry I'm a professional
> Bapao: a professional what?
> Me: Stabs Bapao in the eye. Leaves large dump in toilet and then casually departs with cubes whilst whistling a random track from Pulp Fiction.
> But all killing aside, I won't hurt myself



Couldn't help messing with that post. Sorry


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Windsor said:
> 
> 
> > Me: Don't worry I'm a professional
> ...


Couldn't help correct your messing with that post. Sorry


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Hmm.... What to do for Round 3? ;D


 
Jaycee,

Please choose 2 of the following cubes:



Spoiler



Ghost Hand 2x2
Mini Alpha 3x3
Mini DianSheng 3x3
Alpha CC
Void Cube
Alpha Vf
DaYan 1
Gans Puzzle v1
Gans Puzzle v2
LingYun
Stickerless GuHong
Mf8 Legend
LunHui
GhostHand II 3x3
ZhanChi prototype
Type CIII 3x3
Alpha V
F-II
F-III
Gear Cube
LanLan 4x4x4
QJ Pillowed 4x4x4
EastSheen 5x5x5
2x2x4 Tower



I mean as your runner-up prize.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 24, 2012)

Bapao, do you remember my post, right?
Feliks', ZZ, J. Fridrich Interview and Vegeta singing Whitney Houston 
I could post another think, but, sincerely, it's my best _by now_.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2012)

@ Sillas 

I recall the interview, but could you repost the Vegeta one please?

Thx,

H.

EDIT

What type of guitar is that?


----------



## Sillas (Feb 24, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @ Sillas
> 
> I recall the interview, but could you repost the Vegeta one please?
> 
> ...



The video:





My guitar is Memphis, Tagima's brand, very simple. But I love it!


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 24, 2012)

@ Windsor
I wanted that aswell, until I saw that it doesn't use the spring latch mechanism... That is plain stupid and is a huge turnoff for me... But that is a sweet deal on the BM42!!


----------



## Windsor (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah that's what kinda sucks about it. I would look into replacing the T-Latch with a Spring Latch if I ended up buying it, and if that wasn't possible I would just buy a 51


----------



## Windsor (Feb 24, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Me: Don't worry I'm a professional
> Bapao: a professional what?
> Me: Stabs Bapao in the eye. Leaves large dump in toilet and then casually departs with cubes whilst whistling a random track from Pulp Fiction.
> But all killing aside, I won't hurt myself
> Couldn't help messing with that post. Sorry



Lol


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, in a few hours of *actual work*, more hours of video editing and an unknown time of rendering, uploading and processing, I think I'll be ready to submit my entry  Let's hope I pass my exam that begins in 11 hours, lol.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry for being so slow, Bapao, I didn't check SS before I went to school and then I was there for 7 hours 

I PM'd you with my address along with my choices (Stickerless Guhong and F-II)

Thanks again!


----------



## Windsor (Feb 24, 2012)

trolololololololol jk just lol


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh crap...thought the round ended on the 26th.

*twiddles thumbs for round 3*


----------



## Sillas (Feb 27, 2012)

Today is 27th of Feb, soon...


----------



## KJ (Mar 3, 2012)

For my birthday (March 2), I got a East Sheen 2x2, Some lube and a V CUBE 7!

I am happy.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 3, 2012)

KJ said:


> For my birthday (March 2), I got a East Sheen 2x2, Some lube and a V CUBE 7!
> 
> I am happy.


A late happy birthday from me  
I can't wait until I get to post what I've been doing for this round. I'm currently re-doing 2 hours of video rendering, because I wasn't happy with the result. That's all I can say for now


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 4, 2012)

how many times can we enter


----------



## Windsor (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so I know how i said I was going to make a Bali-Song trick montage, however my knife broke  . So I won't be able to make the video, however I do have somthing I can enter. It's a research essay that I wrote about what led up to, the details involving, and whether or not dropping the nuclear warheads on Japan in WWII was justifiable. So I will upload my essay and my bibliography. Hope this stuff interests you Bapao.


----------



## Windsor (Mar 7, 2012)

Well heres my submission then, my research essay, oh and where would you be without the bibliography.....oh yeah jail lol


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 7, 2012)

Has the round started already? And where is Bapao?!


----------



## Windsor (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah I think it has I mean i havent been on here in a while, and as for where Bapao is I would guess it's his internet acting up because I remember him saying he could only use his phone, so mayby that is broken now too.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 8, 2012)

No, the competition does not start round 3 until panda gets his prize from round 2, then the 3rd round starts.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 8, 2012)

Just wanna say it's been almost two week and now everyday I check the mail when I get home from school... They must show up soon! D:


----------



## Bapao (Mar 8, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Well heres my submission then, my research essay, oh and where would you be without the bibliography.....oh yeah jail lol


 
WWII fascinates me. My grandad was put on a tank when he was only 15 years young. Desperation of an f-ed up nation (Zermani). I'll study your submission when I'm in a better mindset. Probably tomorrow. And I'm kinda glad that you let the knives be. Cool and all but still. Nice collection though.



BrainOfSweden said:


> Has the round started already? And where is Bapao?!


 
Sorry for not being around lately. Posting on the forums was taking up too much of my time. Needed to catch up on my guitar practice. I reached a mental bottle neck that I think I've managed to break. So I'm back in zen. And yeah, internet on my phone is a b*tch. Am getting a proper connection at the end of the month.



BlueDevil said:


> No, the competition does not start round 3 until panda gets his prize from round 2, then the 3rd round starts.



And Jaycee for that matter. But you can already post if you like.



Jaycee said:


> Just wanna say it's been almost two week and now everyday I check the mail when I get home from school... They must show up soon! D:


 
Should be arriving soon. Customs kinda sets the pace of things.



guinepigs rock said:


> how many times can we enter


 
As often as you like. Although I must say that your latest posts were kinda lacking the essence of your 1st round win.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2012)

No problem. I'm just getting a little anxious  my birthday is Saturday so getting them then would be pretty awesome


----------



## Windsor (Mar 9, 2012)

this is kind of an off topic question that I just want to ask the people participating in the comp: I currently have a sticker less guhong VII, a Zhanchi, a LanLan 2x2, and an mf8 megaminx. So my question is what puzzle should I get next? P.S. I thought about getting a yj crazy foot cube just because of the sheer size of it.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> No problem. I'm just getting a little anxious  my birthday is Saturday so getting them then would be pretty awesome



Still haven't got them? Now I'm starting to get anxious too . Paid 25 dollars for shipping...
HAPPY B-DAY! btw. 



Windsor said:


> this is kind of an off topic question that I just want to ask the people participating in the comp: I currently have a sticker less guhong VII, a Zhanchi, a LanLan 2x2, and an mf8 megaminx. So my question is what puzzle should I get next? P.S. I thought about getting a yj crazy foot cube just because of the sheer size of it.


 
Yeah, I've always contemplated getting a Crazy Foot for that exact same reason. Bet it turns like ass though...Have you got any 4x4x4s yet?

P.S. This thread is open for anything, so don't worry about going off topic. Ask stuff and socialize. Even those off topic posts could win a round if a certain post in the resulting discussion takes my fancy. This thread is about having fun as a community. See the rules for a conformation of that.


----------



## KJ (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while.

I've been testing and stuff, so there's really no time.

And it looks like I'm now gonna be able to toe the Remote controlled Cube-Bot, my dad wants me to follow a C programing curriculum.

But anyway, HI ALL!


----------



## Bapao (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi KJ!

I'm sure your entry will be pretty sweet!
Thanks for dropping by bro, this thread wouldn't be the same without you 

Regards,

H.

Starting to worry about the fact that Jay and Panda haven't received thier cubes yet ...There will be no third round until they get them ...


----------



## KJ (Mar 11, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Hi KJ!
> 
> I'm sure your entry will be pretty sweet!


 
I might now have a an entry if my dad keeps me on this curriculum.

I'll try though.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 11, 2012)

No pressure


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, this thread is slowly waking up, nice. I'm really excited about this round (if their packages arrive and it ever starts :O), because it's the first time I have serious entry. I'm actually proud of it, but as a perfectionist, I know I could have done a lot of things even better. But I didn't have the sufficient time or computer power. That's all the hint's I'll give you for now


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2012)

No, still nothing but according to my dad, packages as big as the one you sent don't normally come on Saturdays, and today's Sunday so there's no mail whatsoever.  If they show up on Tuesday that'll be amazing because my friend is coming home with me that day and he'll be jealous


----------



## Windsor (Mar 12, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Bet it turns like ass though...Have you got any 4x4x4s yet?



I don't yet have any 4x4s and according to this review the crazy foot cube is for it's size amazing at turning:


----------



## Bapao (Mar 12, 2012)

Windsor said:


> I don't yet have any 4x4s and according to this review the crazy foot cube is for it's size amazing at turning:


 
Hmmm...enticing. I'll get one just to mess with people in public transport...and then I'll prob give it away in a following comp round or sumpf.

No 4x4x4? Get one if you can, it's a fun puzzle. But a bit boring when it comes to speedsolving though IMO. To be fair; I was using redux when I used to practice more frequently, so that might be the reason I found it boring. K4 on the other hand...


----------



## Windsor (Mar 12, 2012)

> No 4x4x4? Get one if you can, it's a fun puzzle



which would you say would be the best kind to get, I think I could get some money together and buy one, and if not theres always a chance of winning the comp.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 13, 2012)

Of course, on the day this happened, my computer was off all day.

*MY CUBES ARE HERE!*

I was chillin' at home (didn't go to school 'cause I'm a little sick) when I decided to check the mail. But behold! Right outside the door, directly at my feet, was a package from Holland! I had that internal "YIPPEEEEE!!!!!" moment. 

The package said "4 puzzles" on the outside, but there were only 3 inside. I was only expecting 2 though, so thanks for the surprise, Bapao!

-That little heart-shaped twisty puzzle is interesting. It falls apart a lot though. I'm proud to say I can solve it intuitively  I'll post a pic later so others know what I'm talking about.

-The white F-II is great. However, it has a bit of a popping issue for my turning style, and for that reason I've decided to make it my main OH cube  It doesn't pop for OH for me so that's great. I fixed the color scheme problem by peeling off the yellow and white stickers and putting them back on the opposite sides. This cube is very fast! My ZhanChi is unlubed, so maybe that's why it feels so fast to me. I like the pink stickers too xD

-OMG STICKERLESS GUHONG <33333
New main! Even without torpedoes it rarely pops on me and I just love the fact that I don't have to worry about stickers. It's also soooo much faster than my ZhanChi (I assume it's lubed)! The ZhanChi still wins the award for corner cutting, though. Also, the GuHong is very loud  But I still love everything about this cube, and it will be my main. Unless I ever go to a competition, in which case I'll go back to maining my ZhanChi for a couple weeks before said competition.

Thank you so much Bapao, it's still unbelievable that I get to call these mine. 

~Jaycee


----------



## Bapao (Mar 13, 2012)

Windsor said:


> which would you say would be the best kind to get, I think I could get some money together and buy one, and if not theres always a chance of winning the comp.


 
That's the spirit!  Win round three and you'll be the owner of what I consider the nicest alround 4x4x4. X-Cube is also nice apart from the inner layers being nowhere near as smooth as those on the DaYan. The outer layers on the X-Cube are faster than those of the DaYan though 

@Jaycee:

Excellent! I was starting to worry 

It said 4 puzzles? I didn't actually note down the amount on the box so I assume it was customs...They might have thought that the heart-twin puzzle was 2 separate puzzles?

Yeah, that heart thing is really fragile. I guess you could glue the "centers" on seeing as it can't be tensioned anyway...When you solve it, do you also align the stickers correctly? I never managed to figure out how to make them point in a uniform direction. Part of the challenge I guess...

The FII isn't a DaYan, but I still think it's awesome for a cube with the old-style mech. And yeah, it is lubed  I was going to add a lube syringe to your shipment, but I figured that customs might have started ripping things open.

So glad you like the GuHong though  It's pretty epic right? Stickerless cubes feel so nice. My stickerless LingYun is the best cube I've ever played with.

anyway, congrats! You earned those cubes and I'm really chuffed you like and appreciate them. Makes this all so worthwhile


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 13, 2012)

Bapao said:


> The FII isn't a DaYan


Am I blind, or where does he say it is? xD Anyway, only one package left until the next round. I better start finishing off the last fine tunings on my *****. No, the ***** is not anything bad, it's what I'll be posting


----------



## Bapao (Mar 13, 2012)

He didn't. I did. Or isn't DaYan the name that everybody measures every other cube by atm?

Looking forward to your post though. The HYPE!...


----------



## Windsor (Mar 13, 2012)

hey Bapao what do you think about smoke bombs?

and cannons?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 13, 2012)

Windsor said:


> hey Bapao what do you think about smoke bombs?
> 
> and cannons?


 
Both are worthy of epic awesomeness. Where are you going with this though Windsor?  I still need to read your sub bruv, sorry for making you wait. I'm feeling a bit down atm and I want to read your post without the emotional baggage I'm lugging around right now. If that makes any sense...


----------



## Windsor (Mar 13, 2012)

lets just say I know how to make a smoke bomb, and and my dads house we have a mini cnnon like this:







I might just add a video or two to my essay post seeing as my essay has to do with war and cannons used to be used in warfare.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 13, 2012)

That'd probably put the icing on the cake me thinks. How big is that sexy looking piece of kit irl?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 13, 2012)

Bapao said:


> He didn't. I did. Or isn't DaYan the name that everybody measures every other cube by atm?
> 
> Looking forward to your post though. The HYPE!...


NOW I see what you mean. It's not a DaYan, where DaYan is to be pronounced "AweSome". Man, I'm stupid -__-
And yes, I'm hyping you up. I hope you'll like it


----------



## Windsor (Mar 13, 2012)

it's about 61cm long and 20cm tall, it's loaded in the front like most old fashioned cannons, and it could fire a projectile about the size of the average paintball.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 13, 2012)

Windsor said:


> it's about 61cm long and 20cm tall, it's loaded in the front like most old fashioned cannons, and it could fire a projectile about the size of the average paintball.


 
So that's a pretty big piece of legal artillery right there. Am looking forward to seeing it in action. 

Did you catch that one episode of "da Vinci's war machines" on Discovery? That 11 barrel semi-auto cannon is the epitome of "OMG!"...


----------



## Windsor (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah when I go to my dads ill try to get a video of us shooting it and maybe a smoke bomb


----------



## byliu88 (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Jaycee! You got a pretty nice gift!


----------



## Windsor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats Jinxers.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 14, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Thats Jinxers.


 
That blond dude has more serious issues than the cat IMO...why would he keep watching until the bitter end? Unless...


----------



## Windsor (Mar 14, 2012)

rofl


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 15, 2012)

I must ask you a question. You said we can participate as much as we want, but is it only one post that counts in the final judging? I ask because I'm currently working on a new thing which relates to the first one. But I don't want to post them in the same post. I could still morph them together somehow, if you'd prefer that


----------



## Bapao (Mar 15, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> I must ask you a question. You said we can participate as much as we want, but is it only one post that counts in the final judging? I ask because I'm currently working on a new thing which relates to the first one. But I don't want to post them in the same post. I could still morph them together somehow, if you'd prefer that


 
No, it's fine bruv. If you'd rather have your entries in multiple posts, then so be it. I can understand the reason behind why you'd rather split them up. If you've put a lot of work into whatever you're working on, then it would be degrading to mash independent subjects into one stew.

I really wish Panda could post that he got his cubes. It would b such a shame if they didn't reach him. The monetary value aside, I'm really looking forward to reading what he thinks of them and the GG isn't a cube that anybody can just go out and purchase atm. Fingers crossed that customs in Uruguay are just picky and thorough about packages from abroad...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 15, 2012)

It would really be a shame if he didn't receive his price. Might be the customs, as you said, or maybe the postal service in Uruguay is really slow? Let's just hope for the best, and not that the package disappeared or something like that. It happens at times, unfortunately :/


----------



## Bapao (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got a heads up from Panda that the package was undeliverable because he wasn't at home and that it'll be redelivered on Monday.


----------



## Kurbitur (Mar 18, 2012)

What did the 4x4 say to the 5x5? You're odd


----------



## Bapao (Mar 18, 2012)

Kurbitur said:


> What did the 4x4 say to the 5x5? You're odd


 
Simple yet witty. Nice one


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 18, 2012)

Bapao said:


> I just got a heads up from Panda that the package was undeliverable because he wasn't at home and that it'll be redelivered on Monday.


Awesome, I'm getting ready to make the final cut that I have been to lazy to do, and upload once the round starts. I know I can upload now, but I don't want to  Part 2 is going slow, I have sooo much in school right now. Math exam tomorrow. Four hours of Algebra, yippie >_< 



Kurbitur said:


> What did the 4x4 say to the 5x5? You're odd


Did you make that up? Best cubing joke I ever heard


----------



## Kurbitur (Mar 18, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Awesome, I'm getting ready to make the final cut that I have been to lazy to do, and upload once the round starts. I know I can upload now, but I don't want to  Part 2 is going slow, I have sooo much in school right now. Math exam tomorrow. Four hours of Algebra, yippie >_<
> 
> 
> Did you make that up? Best cubing joke I ever heard



Hahaha yeah i made it. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

After that Jayce has won, the another round is now opened?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 18, 2012)

Sillas said:


> After that Jayce has won, the another round is now opened?


 
He didn't win.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 19, 2012)

Meow. Rawr. Round 3 should start in less than 36 hours.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Meow. Rawr. Round 3 should start in less than 36 hours.


 
Tell me how that X-Cube 4 is, mmkay?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I have to go get some sleep now, the time is 05:30 here. I have been scripting, playing BF3 and working on part 2 of my entry this night. It's gonna be awesome. I hope. Anyway, my calculations tell me that I should wake up to a new round. Sweet  Good night all.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 20, 2012)

Should we just go ahead with the next round?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 20, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Should we just go ahead with the next round?


Sounds like a good idea. Now we at least know that Panda will get the package. Some time. Maybe he's too excited to post here?


----------



## Windsor (Mar 20, 2012)

I think we should, also about the cannon I'm not sure when I can get a video of it but it should happen eventually. I think it will pair up nicely with my previous post, but while I wait for that to happen I'll try to post some pictures of it.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 20, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Now we at least know that Panda will get the package. Some time. Maybe he's too excited to post here?


 
Yeah, that's what I was thinking. At least we know that they arrived. I'll go fix the FP then.



Windsor said:


> I think we should, also about the cannon I'm not sure when I can get a video of it but it should happen eventually. I think it will pair up nicely with my previous post, but while I wait for that to happen I'll try to post some pictures of it.



I'll hold off reading your essay for now then Windsor (was contemplating actually doing that this evening as I was starting to feel guilty about making you wait).. Feel free to add whatever you like and please give me a heads up as soon as you feel comfortable with its level of completion.

So seeing as round 3 has kicked in prematurely, I might as well give you guys a teaser concerning the prizes that I had in mind for the 4th round. The prize for round 4 will be the rest of my collection. 29 cubes in total. Lets call it the epic finale.
The only cube I intend to keep is my stickerless LingYun which is the best cube I own.

If there ever is a 5th round (I'm pretty sure there will be), I was thinking of adding a poll to let you guys decide what the prizes should be. I'll purchase the cubes based on your feedback and those will then be up for grabs for said round.

Sorry for the sloppy English btw, I'm getting tired of editing my posts on this damn phone. 9 more days to go before I get a proper connection...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 20, 2012)

Bapao said:


> So seeing as round 3 has kicked in prematurely, I might as well give you guys a teaser concerning the prizes that I had in mind for the 4th round. The prize for round 4 will be the rest of my collection. 29 cubes in total. Lets call it the epic finale.


I was afraid of this. Is one person going to win all those, or do you split them? It's crazy, regardless of what. And how do you think anyone will want to compete in this round now?  Well, I'm going too, I have no idea how I'll make something epic enough for the epic finale, but I'm eager too post what I've been working on for this round. Part one of it that is, part two is still being made. I will post it very soon.


----------



## samkli (Mar 20, 2012)

Bapao said:


> So seeing as round 3 has kicked in prematurely, I might as well give you guys a teaser concerning the prizes that I had in mind for the 4th round. The prize for round 4 will be the rest of my collection. 29 cubes in total. Lets call it the epic finale.



Are you serious? :O
I´m going to make something epic for that round


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay, here we go. I would just like to start by thanking Bapao for this awesome contest. And a special thanks to Snild Dolkow, see why in the video description.

Before you watch, here is some info on what time you may want to start from in the video:
_0-2:28_ Is just the pre-process, feel free to skip if you don't want to listen to my rambling. If you completely want to skip my rambling, jump ahead to _3:20_. 
If you do skip, you won't know what's going on for a while, but you don't miss anything crucial by doing so, it's up to you. It might actually be fun with even more of a surprise 

And now, without further ado, here is my entry:




Copied from the YouTube description:


Spoiler



Music and Perler made by Snild Dolkow. Available for free here: http://dolkow.se
Other software inte the video are Cinema 4D and Adobe Illustrator.
Recorded with Fraps, Edited with Sony Vegas Pro.
Mic: Logitech HD Webcam C270.



When you've watched the video, you may want to see the ******, they're available here:


Spoiler



https://picasaweb.google.com/104991137598515382646/BapaoSCubeGiveaway?authkey=Gv1sRgCPC1vcvD8NaXDw#


----------



## Bapao (Mar 20, 2012)

It will happen. Only one winner as always, Jaycee was an exception. Do me a favor and back-track the thread and read my posts. You'll soon realize that this was coming all along. There were several hints.

Post in this round despite the impending Bapao-"cubelessness" though. Those are some nice cubes and I'm especially fond of the Diamond CT. This thread is more than the sum of it's individual posts.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 20, 2012)

Bapao said:


> It will happen. Only one winner as always, Jaycee was an exception. Do me a favor and back-track the thread and read my posts. You'll soon realize that this was coming all along. There were several hints.
> 
> Post in this round despite the impending Bapao-"cubelessness" though. Those are some nice cubes and I'm especially fond of the Diamond CT. This thread is more than the sum of it's individual posts.


Yeah, my guess is the best cubes where the prices of these first rounds. Or maybe you only have great cubes?  I would be really happy if I won the DaYan + mf8, my QJ is really bad. All the prices in this round looks really good actually.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, the "best cubes" were/are part of the first three rounds. Best cubes in terms of popular belief though.

I intentionally kept several of the cubes I have left because I cherish them and not because they're on the list of "the best cubes ever!". 

The Diamond CT was a difficult decision as a prize because it's kinda special. 

But once I made that decision, the road was already paved. One of the cubes I have left is a first-gen ZhanChi prototype that made me feel like a king when I was one of the first people to get my grubby hands on one. This was 4 or 5 months before the retail version was released.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 20, 2012)

*Just start round 3!*

Im doing a review for the cubes/ pictures/ testing, blah blah. Should be done by tomorrow morning.

24 cubes seems like a lot. Im happy with my cubes and all I really want it an 6x6 or 7x7. I would make an epic video for any of those 2 cubes.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 21, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Okay, here we go. I would just like to start by thanking Bapao for this awesome contest. And a special thanks to Snild Dolkow, see why in the video description.
> 
> Before you watch, here is some info on what time you may want to start from in the video:
> _0-2:28_ Is just the pre-process, feel free to skip if you don't want to listen to my rambling. If you completely want to skip my rambling, jump ahead to _3:20_.
> ...


 
An hour or so to go before I can watch this. Phone won't show it...


----------



## Bapao (Mar 21, 2012)

*@BOS*

Okay, so my phone loaded the vid whilst in the train on the way to work. What to say other than "mind blown" and very, very well done!

I did technical support for Adobe for about 4 years although Illustrator wasn't part of my product range. The way you man handle the poor program is pretty impressive. I always found Illustrator intimidating and have respect for people than know how it works.

So yeah, deciding to go with Illustrator is actually something that coincidentally made your post even more awesome IMO.

Oh and great music too 

P.S. May I use one of the pics as my avatar?

*@Windsor*

So I read your essay and think it was very good. Your Synopsis is rather controversial depending on which side of the war the people back then where on (civilian casualties vs military casualties). But hey, I'm no tree-hugger and I like edgy


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 21, 2012)

Bapao said:


> *@BOS*
> 
> Okay, so my phone loaded the vid whilst in the train on the way to work. What to say other than "mind blown" and very, very well done!


Wow, I'm glad you liked it. I suppose you realized it took me a while to finish. And the cutting. You have no idea how many times i sneakpeeked at the template which I then cut from the video. You can guess from all the times the taskbar go up and down 



Bapao said:


> I did technical support for Adobe for about 4 years although Illustrator wasn't part of my product range. The way you man handle the poor program is pretty impressive. I always found Illustrator intimidating and have respect for people than know how it works.
> 
> So yeah, deciding to go with Illustrator is actually something that coincidentally made your post even more awesome IMO.



You can thank my teacher for that. I studied graphic media for three years before going to University (I don't know what those years are called in english, in swedish it's "gymnasiet") and Illutrator, together with PhotoShop and InDesign, is what we used most. What you see in the video is actually very basic, and one of the first things we learned. Although we didn't do quite as complex things 



Bapao said:


> Oh and great music too
> 
> P.S. May I use one of the pics as my avatar?



I chose the music because it was legally free to use, but after I had chosen it, I realized that you would probably like it, as you told Panda that you like BitPop/Chipmusic when he won. But that was just a bonus for me 
_Edit:_ I forgot to say that you can download 13 original songs (one is a remake though) and two covers from his website, as mentioned earlier. If your phone doesn't like that, his songs are also on YouTube, Grooveshark and Spotify  All his songs are made with the Nintendo DS software "Korg-DS 10", which is awesome. He has also performed live a few times, here's a clip from Dreamhack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOzQVya-aHM

Of course you may use it, I see you already did. And I can see why you chose the template, it looks really cool. If you want to, I can reupload it without the grid, as a pixel-Bapao ^^

Wow, this post became long xD


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 21, 2012)

The prizes for this round are REALLY good! I wanna improve at 4x4 and megaminx, and these cubes may help me!

Gotta think of something that will stand out to you Bapao...


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 22, 2012)

Pictures of Cubes:


Spoiler

























As you can see, they all have nice stickers. 

Godly Guhong

Ive got to say...This is an amazing cube. Probably better than my zhanchi. Zhanchi is a little more gummy, I might have to clean it, but this cube is light, fast, decent corner cutting and 0% pops.

XCube4x4
Clicky, clicky, clicky. Thats how I describe it. It tends to pop, but its actually a decent 4x4. Shengshou is a better cube, but this is still fun to use. 

mf8 Megaminx
Ive never owned this type of puzzle, so I have nothing to compare it to, but it turns nice and doesnt lock up(that much). Still working on solving it...

Triplet Cube
Turns GREAT. There is no effort to turn it. I might scramble it one day, but not now Not much to say about it. 

I will make a video eventually of me solving each cube. Some day...

Just found a bag that came within the box and it had extra set of stickers and mentos. Lol thats Bapao.<3333333


----------



## cookiesleague (Mar 22, 2012)

i want to win


----------



## samkli (Mar 22, 2012)

cookiesleague said:


> i want to win


 
Make a nice entry then.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 22, 2012)

@BlueD

Then just get your game on bruv  Post.

@Panda

Glad they arrived. Thanks for posting the heads up. And yeah, the X-Cube is pretty overrated IMO 

@BOS

Seems you've set the bar for this round pretty high already. And Windsor for that matter. But hey, I'm but a simple soul and mere effort amounts to nothing in the face of awesomeness.

As for the avatar: thanks man  As for the grid: nah, it's cool, I like my av the way it is now. Thanks again!

@Samkli

I have this sinking feeling that whenever you do decide to grace us with an official entry, we'll need to be up for some serious awesomeness in this humble muvver.
I've read a lot of your posts on other threads and thus far, you seem to be a sublimely focused and charismatic piece of gods engineering. Bring it on. But hey, no pressure ...

And yes, alas, 'tis late and I'm drunk. Don't mind me tho...


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

I have some cool ideas, but I need some time, I'll make one of my things this weekend.

For now, here's a Yahoo answers I thought was funny:

How do i sovle an eroobics cube?

Love this response:
"_do you mean an aerobics cube? never heard of it, but I heard of an aerobics ball that you can do stretches on. as for solving, theres not much calculating._"


----------



## Windsor (Mar 22, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @Windsor
> 
> So I read your essay and think it was very good. Your Synopsis is rather controversial depending on which side of the war the people back then where on (civilian casualties vs military casualties). But hey, I'm no tree-hugger and I like edgy


 
Thanks, the reason why my opinion was so one sided was simply because my teachers emphasized the fact that I choose strictly one view point, otherwise I would have more adressed both viewpoints of the available "argument".
Oh also here's a picture of the cannon next to my Zhan Chi:


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 23, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @BOS
> Seems you've set the bar for this round pretty high already.
> As for the avatar: thanks man


I'm glad you say that  There's still plenty of time for others to jump high over that bar though. But I'm working hard on part 2 which will hopefully raise it further. I can say as much as it's not an Illustrator timelapse, this time around there's plenty of cube solving behind the scenes, and also a lot of Illustrator work that is not shown. I might have said just enough for you to guess what it is, but that's the point. Makes you more excited, right?
And as for the avatar again. It would've been really stupid of me not letting you have it, you could just download Perler and make it yourself  And if you wish to download the other pictures, please do  Tell me if you want them in full resolution, I think Picasa downscales them a bit. As the original files are Illustrator files, they can be made *any* resolution you can think of ^^



BlueDevil said:


> Love this response:
> "_do you mean an aerobics cube? never heard of it, but I heard of an aerobics ball that you can do stretches on. as for solving, theres not much calculating._"


Bwaha, that was really funny  



Windsor said:


> Oh also here's a picture of the cannon next to my Zhan Chi:


That's a nice piece of artillery you got there.


----------



## CRO (Mar 23, 2012)

Since round 4 will be full of epic entries, I guess I should go now with the best I have 

You play the guitar too, so you should like this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUMQgpLv16Y

I know it's a bit old, but still, it's a valid entry, isn't it?

Btw, tell me what you think about it


----------



## Olji (Mar 23, 2012)

Holy crap that's many cubes Bapao. o:
Nothing to lose, craploads to win. o...o

Well, better throw something up, hope you like kinetic typographies, I made some recently, with this one being the one I'm most proud of.
Also made one on a quote from Max Payne if you're interested.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 23, 2012)

Olji said:


> Holy crap that's many cubes Bapao. o:
> Nothing to lose, craploads to win. o...o
> 
> Well, better throw something up, hope you like kinetic typographies, I made some recently, with this one being the one I'm most proud of.
> Also made one on a quote from Max Payne if you're interested.


I don't know about Bapao, but I really liked it  Nice work man. Swedish taste maybe?


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 23, 2012)

Olji said:


> Holy crap that's many cubes Bapao. o:
> Nothing to lose, craploads to win. o...o



Just so people know, that was Bapao telling us what the prize is for next round. The current round is 3. Prizes are:


Bapao said:


> ZhanChi (white)
> Dayan + mf8 4x4x4 (white)
> Mefferts Megaminx V1 (black)
> Diamond CT cube (collectors item).


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 25, 2012)

I was curious about the Diamond CT cube in this round, so I did some searching. I came over your old thread where you first presented the cube Bapao. And I found this interesting information on the background video (highlighted):




Maybe not what the uploader expected


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 25, 2012)

My post for round 3:

Dear Bapao,
When I saw your competition I thought wow.
You are giving away so many puzzles that I want,
But I am still a debutant.
I am trying to do a nice post,
And I hope you can like it most.

The puzzles you are giving away are fantastic,
Even though they are a bit plastic.
A white Zhanchi have to be a good cube,
I only need to put in some lube.
It is the cube that has the world record,
And it would be a nice award.

I also see another cube,
It is not shaped like a tube.
You know what you get if you multiply four by four,
Exactly the age of the guy who want the DaYan to his door.
I keep my fingers crossed,
So I don't have to pay the money it cost.

The megaminx is more shaped like a ball,
But it isn't meant to kick on the wall.
I want to play around with it,
And make the minx fit,
So I one day can beat that Swedish guy,
And he will wonder why.

The answer isn't hard to figure out,
It is all about,
The four puzzles you can find in Bapao's treasure chest,
And by using them can I be the best.
The last thing in the chest is a diamond,
It matches me, because I am blond.


----------



## aaronb (Mar 25, 2012)

I will make an entry; did you ever say when this round would end?


----------



## samkli (Mar 25, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I will make an entry; did you ever say when this round would end?


 
He wrote that on the first page (11/4)


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

Well Bapao, I present to you the...

Self-Solving Master Magic






If for some reason the gif won't play on the post, the text above leads to the page where the image is hosted on. 

Hope you like it! (and just tell me if you can't view it)

EDIT: oh, and in case you didn't know, I made this myself!


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 25, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Well Bapao, I present to you the...
> 
> Self-Solving Master Magic
> 
> ...


I gotta say I really enjoy that gif


----------



## Bapao (Mar 28, 2012)

@BlueD

Beer came out of my nose and now my esc and F1 keys are all sticky (due to the beer ). Nice find. And thanks for keeping people on track concerning the prizes for this round. BlueD for mod.

Oh and that GIF; if I ever get a Magic, I'll be sure to use that as a tutorial. Excellent work 

@BOS

You're the man. Thanks again for the av and your post. Looking forward to things to come. And yeah, things can change pretty quickly down in this muv. General cubing aside, SS is brimming with off-topic awesomeness just waiting to be coaxed out.

P.S. Not sure where you're going with the Diamond CT post btw. You mean the BG track of my CT thread?

@CRO

Whereas I try to play the guitar, you actually do. Nice one. Hope to be somewhere along those lines in the distant future. And yeah, it's totally valid. Against the rules, but hey. It's my party...for now.

@Ickenicke

The Megaminx part was pretty epic  Four thumbs up!

@Windsor

It was an excellent read. Don't mind my criticism btw, it doesn't subtract anything from its value. That cannon is sweet. You know what would be really cool? If you were to blast a cube with it. Doesn't have to be a real cube, maybe like, a cardboard box made to look like a cube or something. Filled with gravy.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 28, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @BlueD
> P.S. Not sure where you're going with the Diamond CT post btw. You mean the BG track of my CT thread?


Yes, I played the track and thought it was funny that YouTube decided to say "As seen on: Speedsolving.com". Probably because no one else has a link to it, but I still think the uploader was surprised  And btw, thanks to that thread, I can't stop listen to that song xD


----------



## Windsor (Mar 28, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @Windsor
> 
> It was an excellent read. Don't mind my criticism btw, it doesn't subtract anything from its value. That cannon is sweet. You know what would be really cool? If you were to blast a cube with it. Doesn't have to be a real cube, maybe like, a cardboard box made to look like a cube or something. Filled with gravy.


 
I didn't even think of that maybe I could get copper BB's and put a few in there to hit the cube, or worse comes to worse I could video the cannon going off, and then destroy a cube another way. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 28, 2012)

Haven't made a real entry for the first 2 and I'm not going to do it for this one, either. Hope I win.


----------



## byliu88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Bapao, I have a special entry that I will PM to you soon! I think you might like it!


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 29, 2012)

My entry for the third round-

I failed in my Math test :fp What else can I say?(Oh Well!There's a poem that says it for me) 
So here it is-

I wanted some cubes on the day of my birthday,
My first competition was on the day after the fun day.

The math test was in the month before my birthday,
I was totally wrecked up on this day.

And when the long awaited result came,
It made my birthday the worst ever day.

I come home with the Math paper,
And my father is mad about the paper.

All the cubes which I was to get,
Went up to the messy shed.

And here I sit in a bad condition,
Thinking about my chance in the competition 

To shoot all the despair,
I try to find some repair.

I switch on the computer,
Browse the cyberspace. 

And when I see the thread by Bapao,
It seems as though there's still another best day.

When I can get some good cubes on this thread,
Why forget to thank him well!

PS- Hope to participate in the next competition 

Thank You!


----------



## Bapao (Mar 29, 2012)

@BOS

I see what you mean now, was kinda hard to see on my phone. Just got a home connection, so I'm back on my 1080p laptop screen now 
You have a keen eye  SS is where it's at b*tches! Yeah, it's a chill track.

@Windsor

That's why I was thinking cardboard box. It would be pretty hard to hit a regular sized 3x3x3 with that  

@byliu88

Where are you going with this b88? Keep it clean.

@arvind1999

And thank you too! *salutes*. The 'messy' shed sounds like an evil place. Stay strong.

Which cubes did you have before your dad stashed them bruv?


----------



## CRO (Mar 29, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @CRO
> Whereas I try to play the guitar, you actually do. Nice one. Hope to be somewhere along those lines in the distant future. And yeah, it's totally valid. Against the rules, but hey. It's my party...for now.


 
Thanks for the comment, and even more thank you for letting me participate 

anyway, here is the original song if you want to compare, but I don't reccomend listening to it  

Really, don't do it.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 30, 2012)

I had two rubik's store bought. :fp I ordered a Zhanchi and Wittwo as a gift for my birthday and they reached on the result day. I would have had those cubes now if the result was pretty ok. But it all got ruined and now I still have to cube with those wrist-hurting cubes. I am pretty sure the cubes will go to my cousin  And I will just have storeboughts.
Yeah the messy shed is an evil place with many rats 

EDIT- Really in need of cubes  I must try to win now.  You liked my poem?


----------



## byliu88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @byliu88
> 
> Where are you going with this b88? Keep it clean.


 
It's clean


----------



## Bapao (Apr 2, 2012)

@CRO

Hey, no thang bro  We should make it the intro-track to this thread or something, what do you think? 

@arvind

I say we should make a petition to get you your cubes back bruv. 
Everybody say aye!

@b88

Just watched it. Cubing on the GGB. I like.
Are you going to post it here as your entry? That would be sweet.

@Schmidt

Well, you do get kudos for posting the first ever reply to this thread I guess...


----------



## Bapao (Apr 2, 2012)

aragonjo said:


> Isthis competition still going on? Then...
> 
> 
> 
> It was -12 in the air and around 0-1 in the wather.


 
Wow. I totally missed this one first time around. I'm back tracking the thread now that I have internet up on my PC. iPhone + embedded movies = missed it


----------



## CRO (Apr 2, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @CRO
> 
> Hey, no thang bro  We should make it the intro-track to this thread or something, what do you think?


 
Yeah, that would be awesome! 



> @arvind
> 
> I say we should make a petition to get you your cubes back bruv.
> Everybody say aye!



AYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bapao (Apr 2, 2012)

@CRO 

Excellent! I'll go update the FP then 

*EDIT*

Done! Thread now has an official BG-track. Sweet!


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 3, 2012)

@Bapao and CRO
Thanks


----------



## Bapao (Apr 3, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> @Bapao and CRO
> Thanks


 
Chill. 
Does your dad offer to help you with homework arvind? Or does he leave you to sort it out on your own? 

Is he any good at mathematics? If so, ask him to help you out a bit. I know this sounds corny, but it might help you two to bond on that topic and that might at least loosen up his strictness and expectations. 

After all, if you mess up even though he helped, he'll be more likely to share your failure as opposed to blaming everything on you. At least in theory...some people are just uptight no matter what you do to please them.


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 4, 2012)

@Bapao
No, he is very loving and cares a lot about me, he helps in everything I do. He is very good at mathematics, so no problem on that part. It is just that since I started cubing my grades in mathematics have went down a little as it is not a subject to mug up. But on the other hand, other subjects like History which require mugging up have improved. So, my dad thinks I should stop cubing for a while. He has done what he has to do, he also clears my doubts when he is free but I spend too much time on cubing.


----------



## Meshack (Apr 4, 2012)

*3-D Rubik's Cube*

This was my first foray into the world of 3-D that took several days of coding and several hours of modelling (my first attempt). The virtual cube has been filling the void left when my cube (a storebought) was lost by a friend who I was teaching how to solve the cube.

http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/322872/WPF_Rubiks_Cube


----------



## Bapao (Apr 4, 2012)

@arvind

Ah, I'm glad to hear that. Sorry for prying into your personal life. I was just curious and slightly concerned.

@Meshack

That is impressive. I can appreciate your dedication to continue practicing after losing your cube, even going so far as to create an alternative.
So am I to understand that you have no physical 3x3x3 to practice with at the moment?
Can I help you out by donating a 3x3x3? I mean as a gift with no ties to this competition. If so, then please visit Lightake, choose a 3x3x3 that you'd like to have. I'll order the cube, pay for it and have it sent from Lightake directly to your home address.

Regards, 

Holger.

P.S. If you'd rather discuss my offer in private, then please PM me asap.


----------



## Windsor (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey I know I haven't been on here in awhile and it's because I've been really busy with school. Unfortunately I probably won't have time to make a cube to blow up. However next week when I go to my dads I'll try to set it off and post it before the comp ends. But until then my submission will just be my essay


----------



## Meshack (Apr 5, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @Meshack
> 
> That is impressive. I can appreciate your dedication to continue practicing after losing your cube, even going so far as to create an alternative.


Thanks Bapao. I made the application several days before my cube was lost. I don't know how I would have managed without it. Thanks also for the offer. It is greatly appreciated and I've sent you the necessary info.

Thanks.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 5, 2012)

Meshack said:


> Thanks Bapao. I made the application several days before my cube was lost. I don't know how I would have managed without it. Thanks also for the offer. It is greatly appreciated and I've sent you the necessary info.
> 
> Thanks.



Meshack,

I'll be sure to order your cube of choice within the next few days. I'll keep you posted concerning the status.

Kind regards,

H.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 5, 2012)

Spoiler



/\ You are a kind person./\


Hey H.
I went to Uranus... country today to buy some cheap candy and soda. Couldn't find you, though.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 5, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*giggle*


----------



## byliu88 (Apr 8, 2012)

Been busy recently, so finally here's my entry:
[youtubehd]WSKwWKh0skc?hd=1[/youtubehd]


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 8, 2012)

A few days left, and my entry is just about done. A tiny bit left to do. I really hope I can finish on time, I had a lot more to do than I first planned. Otherwise I have to put my hope to part 1. But I will do my best these last few days


----------



## PandaCuber (Apr 10, 2012)

I replaced my zhanchi with the Godly Guhong. Best cube evar


----------



## Demens (Apr 10, 2012)

A doctor says to his patient, “I have bad news and worse news”.
“Oh dear, what's the bad news?” asks the patient.
The doctor replies, “You only have 24 hours to live.”
“That's terrible”, said the patient. “How can the news possibly be worse?”
The doctor replies, “I've been trying to contact you since yesterday.”


----------



## Bapao (Apr 10, 2012)

@b88

Nice vid!
Thanks for posting 

@BOS

Samkli asked me to add a few days so that he can get his material wrapped up. So if you need to touch stuff up, take your time and don't rush it.

@Panda

It's a fine cube and I loved it. Glad to see that you like it too  Still no luck getting the X-Cube to perform better I take it?

@Demens

Lol!


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Bapao.

I made a drawing for you. It's just a way of saying thanks for being so nice and spending your own money to give other forumers cubes! 

http://i42.tinypic.com/2ak9sg4.jpg


----------



## Bapao (Apr 10, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Hey Bapao.
> 
> I made a drawing for you. It's just a way of saying thanks for being so nice and spending your own money to give other forumers cubes!
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2ak9sg4.jpg


 
BlueD, 

That just made my day  Thank you so much for posting that  

People serve the community in different ways I guess. I would be lying if I were to say that I'm not getting anything out of just giving away cubes. I really enjoy sharing and it makes me happy to read the posts of people that appreciate the cubes that I sent them. 

I'm just an average cuber with no special talents or cubing advice to give that would make a difference. Making others happy with hardware is all I have to offer really. I think that all of us owe something to the community in one way or another. Be that gratitude, advice, moral support or just plastic (cubes). 

Brest is amazing and he contributes so much more to cubing in general than I ever will in terms of insight and education. I'm honored that you summed us up in one awesome illustration. 

Sincerely, 

H.


----------



## Windsor (Apr 10, 2012)

@byliu88

What cube is that it moves really smooth?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 11, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @BOS
> 
> Samkli asked me to add a few days so that he can get his material wrapped up. So if you need to touch stuff up, take your time and don't rush it.


Then maybe, just maybe, I'll be done in time. Still have a lot of other things that are, unfortunately, prioritized higher  But as always, I'll try my best


----------



## byliu88 (Apr 11, 2012)

@Windsor

It's a white Guhong v2. It's incredibly smooth and quiet. I originally had a black one, which was actually clickier for some reason. It could be some plastic that makes white cubes. So yeah, white Guhong v2s are the way to go.


----------



## Windsor (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks I'm thinking about getting one fromo puzzle addicitons with izovires mods done to it, I currently use a Zhan Chi as my main nd it's great except for the fact that it's very loud.


----------



## N1ck (Apr 12, 2012)

Is this still going on?


----------



## N1ck (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey I took my submission down because I wasn't sure if this is still going on, do you know anything about it?


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 12, 2012)

Bapao extended the deadline by a few days, so yes, the competition is still going on if you would like to post your submission.


----------



## N1ck (Apr 12, 2012)

An average kid goes to an average school, wakes up at an average time and drives an average car. There is nothing special about him, he just lives life as it comes to him. That is, until he finds his new hobby. He is walking through Toys R Us one day and spots a simple 3x3 Rubik's Cube; it instantly catches his eye. With extra money he earned from his average job, he buys the cube and rushes to his average home to take it out of the box. Right away, he gives it a few turns, and realizes he can make himself ABOVE average with what is in his hands. He eagerly learns all the algorithms needed to complete the cube and practices hours on end, getting his time lower and lower. He brings the cube every where he goes, impressing many with his stunning times. Many call him names, but he ignores them. He knows that they won't understand what the cube does for him. All the stress he suffers from goes away when he solves that cube, over and over again. It is his source of relief that is available to him every hour of the day. He loves the cube, because he knows that it made him, just an average kid, into something more. His passion made him extraordinary. This is the tale of the cuber (and my submission), I hope you enjoyed


----------



## byliu88 (Apr 12, 2012)

N1ck said:


> walking through Toys R Us one day and spots a simple 3x3 Rubik's Cube


Actually it was Wal-Mart for me.


----------



## N1ck (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 12, 2012)

Isn't it awesome that someone's Dream of cubing can live on or simply start just with the gift of a cube from a random person? I love doing the same thing. Every new cube I gotten since 2 weeks ago, I always give another older cube of mine to someone around me. I gave my Alpha V to this girl in class after recieving my stickered zhanchi, gave my first cube to my best friend after getting my new zhanchi silk, and gave this random dude my stickerless zhanchi after receiving a new one from my best friend. All three of them use the cubes everyday since I gave them it.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 13, 2012)

Just wanted to check how much is left of these few extra days? If my predictions are correct, I will be done during the weekend.


----------



## Windsor (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it I think you have until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, mid-week I'd say


----------



## samkli (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is my entry, I hope you will like it. 



Spoiler











PS. My sister needs a new ZhanChi


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 16, 2012)

*Finally done*
First of all, sorry this took so long, I have had a lot more to do than I first expected, both with school and other stuff.
This time around, there's no talking, and I don't display the creation process, although you'll get an insight from the spoiler below. But please watch the video first.







Spoiler: Details



To do this, I had to actually solve all the 289 cubes (not the solid colored ones, of course) I did all the cubes from a completely solved state, except maybe a few, to make it as authentic as possible. I you look closely, you might find some mistakes, but I worked hard to make it authentic.
I then made individual pictures for all sides in the same way as the original picture, and I then applied the textures to the 3D animation. Doing it this way took a lot less computing power, as there is only one giant cube with six textures, plus one for the black plastic.
The Picasa gallery is now updated with the rest of the sides, and two cool pictures that I stumpled upon during the creation 



*Answer to samkli:*


samkli said:


> Here is my entry, I hope you will like it.


I don't know if I get it, but I like it  Nicetouch with the music too.


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 17, 2012)

@BrainOfSweden AWESOME!


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 17, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> @BrainOfSweden AWESOME!


Thank you  The only thing that I really want to fix is the stupid white pixels around the stickers, but they want to be there


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Assuming that you had a lot of work to do in a short time..Good Job!


----------



## Windsor (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's a video I made. Bapao I hope you like my weird sense of humor. It's on my Facebook page so just click the link.[video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=371896056186592[/video]


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 18, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> Assuming that you had a lot of work to do in a short time..Good Job!


Since that is correct, thank you, again  I just found a way to get rid of the white borders, but it also made the stickers awfuly pixelated, so I'll just leave it as it is.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 20, 2012)

Results?
Or are you just having too much trouble deciding between all the great entries?


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah!Results please!Almost end of the week..


----------



## Windsor (Apr 23, 2012)

The suspense  lol


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 23, 2012)

I bet this is an experiment to see how long we can survive. Or maybe he lost his connection again.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 23, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Or maybe he lost his connection again.


 
I checked his profile, and he hasn't been active at all on the forum for a week, so that may be the case.


----------



## Windsor (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh well I don't mind waiting


----------



## Bapao (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for making you wait. I had my son over for a week and I generally put all else aside when he's here. I'll catch up on all of the new posts straight away and will try to post the winner this evening.

Thank you all for your patience.

@Sam

Nice  I like your vids and this one has the typical slap-stick vibe to it. Very nice indeed.

@BOS

Excellent. I wasn't expecting any less. The effort put into that post is impressive. Plus the post that you already submitted counts on top of that one. Double the chances.

@Windsor

Do I need a Facebook account to view it? I clicked on the link but can't figure out how to start the vid 

EDIT
Without having seen Windsors post, I've boiled it down to the following contenders:

*Windsor*. For all of his posts thus far. He also tried to help KJ out several pages back which was really thoughtful. Plus the fact that I think he's a really nice person in general based on his posts in this thread (I don't know him otherwise).

*BlueD*. I really liked his comic.

*Sam*. Nice, laid back eye-candy (and I'm not talking about your female co-star before any wrong ideas emerge).

*BOS*. Lots of technically impressive work. Plus I got a nice avatar as a byproduct.

So yeah...hardest decision thus far. May the most Bapao-friendly post win. I'll be back in a bit. Need to ponder some more and will try to get Windsors vid up and running as it might sway my final decision.


----------



## CRO (Apr 24, 2012)

Not even close 

Oh, well, at least I made the official BG music for this awesome thread


----------



## Bapao (Apr 24, 2012)

CRO said:


> Not even close
> 
> Oh, well, at least I made the official BG music for this awesome thread


 
I'm really chuffed that you posted your vid here and I have listened to your excellent cover numerous times since. I've even shown(showed?) it to friends and they think it's awesome too. My brother in law mentioned that you turned a "piece of poo original track" into a diamond. 

Maybe you have something up your sleeve for the next round? Please keep up the good work and the dedication to your art and please excuse my simplicity for not considering yours as the winning post. My train of thought and my preferences are unpredictable at best. 

The nicest part about giving away cubes is hearing from the happy winners. The harsh but inevitable consequence is enduring short lived disappointment. I wish I could send you all a prize of some sort, but I can't  

Sincerely, 

H.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 24, 2012)

*He's alive!*  Thanks for the kind comments. I'm really excited right now, wether I win or not. Good luck all


----------



## Bapao (Apr 24, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> *He's alive!*  Thanks for the kind comments. I'm really excited right now, wether I win or not. Good luck all


 
Sure. I'm still amongst the living, but barely. I miss my son and am kind of a mess right now (hence the thick melancholy mist in this muvvah) 

BOS, you put a lot of effort into those vids and I enjoyed them thoroughly. Thanks again 

P.S. Have you managed to load Windsors vid and do you know if I need a Facebook account to watch it? I really despise Facebook and would rather not register if I don't have to


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

You need a facebook to view his wall (which is the link he gave you), but this link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=371896056186592 should take you to a separate page showing just the vid (where you should be able to view the video).


----------



## Windsor (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey thanks Bapao for your comments, also sorry I couldn't resolve the issue I was at school , anticipating the annoucement of the winner.

Oh and on bigger new I'm probably going to be switching to ROUX!


----------



## Bapao (Apr 24, 2012)

@BlueD

Thanks bro.

@Windsor

ROUX?...have fun  CN?


----------



## Windsor (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, I decided to switch because I didn't want to learn full OLL and full PLL (I previously learned to 2 look versions), plus I like the fact that you do block building.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 24, 2012)

Still working on OLLs. Too lazy. Think I'll stick to CFOP for now. It makes me feel smart...

Did a brief stint in ROUX once and I'm just to0 dumb for that sh*t...fun though.


----------



## Windsor (Apr 24, 2012)

@Bapao

ROFL, that made me laugh, I think that it's fun too. The only problem is that I'm getting stuck after I solve the left and right faces, like when I have to just finish the middle. I'll see how it goes, worst case scenario I can't get it after a while and I go back to CFOP.

@BlueDevil

Thanks for getting that link, I changed it on my original post.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 24, 2012)

Crazy fast editing going on right ear... Think I'll decide tomorrow 

Needs to ponder...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't worry my friend, take your time and make the best decision when you're ready. I'm eager to see who wins


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 26, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Needs to ponder...


 
And ponder he does...

Good luck to the Final Four, I can't wait to find out who wins!


----------



## Bapao (Apr 26, 2012)

Soon...

Another 3 hours or so.

*EDIT*
@Windsor

Lol!*
KILL IT WITH FIRE!!* Reminds me of Chop Chop from Skylanders for some reason...(yeah, I play kids games).

_anyway..._

So I've narrowed it down to *BOS* and *Windsor*. BlueD had me doubting my decision for a while but I had to let go...sorry BlueD and Sam 

Now...which to choose...BOS's technical finesse or Windsor's steady feed of excellent posts that made me smile on more than one occasion?...

Don't worry, I'll decide within the next couple of hours...bare with me please.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 26, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Now...which to choose...BOS's technical finesse or Windsor's steady feed of excellent posts that made me smile on more than one occasion?...
> 
> Don't worry, I'll decide within the next couple of hours...bare with me please.


Wow, I'm really flattered that you're so impressed by my work ^^ And I'm really happy to be in the finals, Windsor is a worthy winner if you choose him, and I'm really excited to see who it'll be


----------



## Bapao (Apr 26, 2012)

So after discarding XOXXIA as one of my cubing idols, I'm back to make my decision and am in a rather foul mood... 

*flips mental switch to objective mode* 

I've decided. I once stated that "impressive" in terms of the amount of effort put into a post would not sway my final decision concerning the winner of a given round. In this round it wasn't necessary... 

When BOS first started posting here, I thought he was a stuck-up snob to be honest. In the mean time he has become a friend and a person that I respect. Add his amazing vids to that equation and my choice was made simple. 

BOS, you win. I think that you deserve to win this round hands down. 

Windsor, you were close my friend and it's always a pleasure to have you around. You've been big a part of this thread for quite some time now and I always appreciate it when you post. Thank you for that. I hope you stick around despite my decision, next round will be the big one so... 

BOS, you know the score, PM your details and I'll have the cubes on their way asap. 

Thanks again to all of you for participating and making this thread a laugh. Long live speed cubing!

Regards, 

H.


----------



## Windsor (Apr 26, 2012)

Congratz BOS, I respect your decision Bapao, his video was pretty awesome, I'm already trying to think of what to do for next round.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 26, 2012)

Good on you Windsor. You didn't win the round, but have won my sincere respect and admiration. How's ROUX going btw?


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 26, 2012)

Congratulations BrainOfSweden!

Enjoy that minx! (best prize of this round in my opinion, but I also just like Megaminx)


----------



## samkli (Apr 26, 2012)

Congratulations BOS!


----------



## Windsor (Apr 26, 2012)

So far I'm doing pretty good at learning roux, first i'm going to learn the good/bad edge algs and the final step algs. Then I'll learn the CMLL algs for the corner orientation and permutation. But until I learn the good bad edge algs I'm going to stick with COLL from fridrich because it works


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, I can't describe how happy I am right now  Thanks everyone for your congratulations, and of course, a big thanks to you Bapao (both for chosing me, and for this awesome contest and thread). I smile at the line "In the mean time he has become a friend and a person that I respect. Add his amazing vids to that equation and my choice was made simple. ", although I have no idea why you first thought I was a stuck-up snob  I don't remember what my first post was either though. I'll PM my details right away, thanks again


----------



## Windsor (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh and Bapao, P.M. me any subjects that you would like to see and I'll come up with an idea. (I'm having a hard time thinking of a general subject, but if I have somthing to go off of I'll think of a good idea quickly.)


----------



## Bapao (Apr 26, 2012)

@Windsor

If you ever master it (ROUX), I'll be sincerely proud of you. It isn't that difficult to learn, that's right. But it does take a different degree of insite and talent to get as fast as people like Kirjava, 5BLD ect. (just naming ROUX people I know. Oh, and Panda of course).

@BOS

We'll be PMing so I'll be hearing from you soon.

I quit posting embedded YouTube clips but am suffering a relapse. Official end of round track:






Sleep tight.

H.


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 27, 2012)

@BOS Congratulations!!Knew that you would win!


----------



## Bapao (Apr 28, 2012)

Didn't manage to get the cubes underway today as planned...next round won't be until at least 2 weeks from now then. Shipping to Sweden will save quite some time compared to the previous shipments to the US though. 

I'll keep you all updated... 

I've noticed that this thread has been suppressed from appearing on the front page. I guess the mods have their reasons, but I hope this doesn't result in less new members discovering this thread and joining in on the fun.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 28, 2012)

It will be even cheaper for you when I win the next/last round!


----------



## kbh (Apr 29, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> It will be even cheaper for you when I win the next/last round!


It will be even more cheaper when I win next round


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 29, 2012)

arvind1999 said:


> @BOS Congratulations!!Knew that you would win!


Thanks a lot, I'm glad you say that ^^


----------



## mchedlo213 (Apr 29, 2012)

i'd liek to enter giveaway,but i live in other country (((


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 29, 2012)

mchedlo213 said:


> i'd liek to enter giveaway,but i live in other country (((



Nationality doesn't matter


----------



## Bapao (Apr 29, 2012)

@Schmidt

Bring it on.

@kbh

Could just bring them over on foot in that case 

@BOS

Sorry that I couldn't send them to you yesterday as planned, but I'll have them underway next week.

@mchedlo1234

Previous prizes were posted to the US and Uruguay. Still need to send the last round prize to Sweden. So it doesn't matter where you are, as long as your local postal service is able to deliver, you'll be able to cash in on the following round.

@Thomas

Amen.

*EDIT*

The winner of the next round gets this bunch of randomness:


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 29, 2012)

Bapao said:


> The winner of the next round gets this bunch of randomness:


 
OMG that is a lot of 3x3s


----------



## Bapao (Apr 30, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> OMG that is a lot of 3x3s


 
Yeah, I love 3x3x3s.

The only "rubbish" ones are the weird tiled cube in the bottom row second from the left and the FinHop (bottom row 3rd from the right). Oh and the mini cubes aren't really suitable for speed solving but are nice to own.

Some of the nicer ones are the AV-f, ZhanChi(P), Mf8 Legend, LunHui, AV, Alpha CC and the LingYun. Bonus points to those that can correctly point those cubes out on the picture btw


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 30, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Bonus points to those that can correctly point those cubes out on the picture btw



Probably won't be entering, but I see a pillowed QJ 4x4 and a Snake puzzle. And possibly an Eastsheen 2x2 (if it's not Eastsheen, it's a Lanlan).

EDIT: Rubik's 2x2x4 Tower?


----------



## Bapao (Apr 30, 2012)

But those are the easy ones 

2x2x2 is a Ghost Hand btw.

EDIT
The tower is Rubik's brand. It's seen some proper modding though and I'm chuffed at how it turned out


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 30, 2012)

Bapao said:


> @Schmidt
> 
> Bring it on.


I won't be submitting anything untill the next round starts, but as a teaser I can tell you that the thing I want from you seems to fit perfectly where I want it.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 30, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I won't be submitting anything untill the next round starts, but as a teaser I can tell you that the thing I want from you seems to fit perfectly where I want it.


 
And the plot thickens....


----------



## kbh (Apr 30, 2012)

I think I see a Type-C 3x3 on the second row from under and a Mini Alpha from the second row from the top.


Oh and I see 4 cubes with cubesmith stickers


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

Is the mf8 legend the one with the orange stickers in front?


----------



## Windsor (May 1, 2012)

Hey Bapao, guess what I got in the mail today. A ShengShou 4x4 vIII and a YJ Crazy Foot


----------



## Bapao (May 1, 2012)

@kbh

The WitEden badge gives it away...

Yeah, I used think that every cube I bought needed CS stickers for some reason. The ZhanChi and the AV also have CS tiles.

@BlueD

The Legend is the one with the green face forward in the top row. It's slightly smaller than the other regular sized 3x3x3s.

The one with orange in front is a MuFang Comp. Nice cube btw.

@Windsor

Nice! How's the CrazyF?

EDIT

Prizes for the next round (basically those in the picture):

Diamond-light-up-in-the-dark-but-batteries-empty-cube
Snake Cube
Random 3x3x3 with massive tiles
FinHop
Ghost Hand 2x2
Mini Alpha 3x3
Mini DianSheng 3x3
Alpha CC
Void Cube
Alpha Vf
DaYan 1
Gans Puzzle v1
Gans Puzzle v2
LingYun
Mf8 Legend
LunHui
GhostHand II 3x3
ZhanChi prototype
Type CIII 3x3
Alpha V
F-III
MuFang Comp. Cube
Gear Cube
LanLan 4x4x4
QJ Pillowed 4x4x4
EastSheen 5x5x5 (no springs so not really speed solvable, although it does turn effortlessly)
2x2x4 Tower 
Modded store bought (mhz core and tiles from CS)


----------



## Windsor (May 1, 2012)

Initially the crazy foot was tight, like a Rubiks brand out of the box. However after about ten solves it signifigantly improved, now after about a day, it turns amazingly smooth for being as big as it is and not having anything in it. I would recommend it. I bought mine from e3cubestore but thats just because they are situated in New York and I live in Pennsylvania. The shipping was insanely fast too I'm not sure whether or not it's because I live so cose to them or not. I ordered it at about 11:30 P.M. Friday and it arrived when I came home from school at 3:30 Monday. Sunday there isn't postal


----------



## arcio1 (May 1, 2012)

Is next round running already?
I think I will join, I have an idea


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2012)

No, not yet. I'll announce the 4th round when I receive word from BOS that he received his cubes. I prefer to wrap things up before starting something new. So it'll be a short wait I'm afraid. You can already post whatever you have now if you like. It'll automatically count towards the next round. That goes for anybody considering entering btw.


----------



## arcio1 (May 2, 2012)

Ok 
I don't have anything yet, it will take me some time to make it, but I hope I will do it in time


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> Ok
> I don't have anything yet, it will take me some time to make it, but I hope I will do it in time



You have at least a month. Have fun creating your entry


----------



## arcio1 (May 2, 2012)

Oh God, it has to be an entry to this cube giveaway? I though that it is supposed to be something nice associated with rubik's cube :/


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2012)

Puszczę cię teraz... ale obiecaj, że nigdy mnie nie będziesz nachodzić więcej.


----------



## arcio1 (May 2, 2012)

I don't know if you used google translate or sth, but I can't understand what did you mean


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2012)

Me neither, but at least it looks Polish. You can post anything you like btw. Check the FP for the rules (or lack of them), it's no holds barred.


----------



## arcio1 (May 2, 2012)

Ha ha, yes it is in Polish 
Ok, thanks,


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2012)

@Windsor

That's fast delivery. I need to take care ordering stuff from the states atm. Customs seem to be more concerned with packages coming from the US than from China these days...takes longer in general.


----------



## Schmidt (May 3, 2012)

Polish -> German -> English using Google Translate

Puszczę cię teraz... ale obiecaj, że nigdy mnie nie będziesz nachodzić więcej.
Lassen Sie jetzt gehen ... aber versprechen, dass ich nie mehr überlappen.
You can go now ... but promise that I never overlap.

Pretty amazing if you just punched the keyboard and corrected it to look polish!
It still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bapao (May 3, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Polish -> German -> English using Google Translate
> 
> Puszczę cię teraz... ale obiecaj, że nigdy mnie nie będziesz nachodzić więcej.
> Lassen Sie jetzt gehen ... aber versprechen, dass ich nie mehr überlappen.
> ...


 
"that I never overlap" should have been "to never come back". I was joking of course...


----------



## Windsor (May 9, 2012)

Okay, well today I was just sitting on my couch trying to figure out my 4x4 and I did really well. However I need someone to give me an alg that will finish it. Here's what the case looks like:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1h3e6wJeBIOaIH5KO7SolBU2Zj_yIjPmzd5UEiMBpCX4/edit


----------



## Bapao (May 10, 2012)

I'd just go back and fix your wings until you have this:







And then do (Rr)2 B2 U2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 F2 (Rr) F2 (Ll)' B2 (Rr)2

But hey, I suck at 4x4x4, I'm sure there's a quicker solution.


----------



## Schmidt (May 10, 2012)

Have yellow in front and blue on top: u' R U R' F R' F' R u and then solve like a 3x3x3.


----------



## Bapao (May 10, 2012)

Kirjava says r B'RBR'UR'U' r' URU'RB'R'B


----------



## Windsor (May 10, 2012)

Hey thanks, I ended up fixing my own mistake by rescrambling. Then I took a quick look at a tutorial. Turns out it was because of faulty edge pairing, and then sheer luck of not running into any parities until I got to that. However now I have the algs written down and have now solved in quite a few times.


----------



## Windsor (May 10, 2012)

Ok so I now have idea for the competition. It involves a skill you do not yet know about, and from what other people say i'm exceptionally skilled at. I think you'll love what I come up with.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I just wanted to write here so that you know I'm still alive  The package from Bapao has yet to arrive, but considering the distance between the Netherlands and Sweden it should arrive by next week. On the other hand, I've had packages from China arrive faster than those from UK -.-' so we'll see.
Oh and Windsor, that sounds really exciting, can't wait


----------



## Windsor (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, I think I'll make a video of the process of making "it", and then after editing and finding a nice track I'll post it, probably won't start until next weekend though.


----------



## Bapao (May 14, 2012)

Sorry BOS, still need to send the cubes. Unexpected events have been keeping me from sending them thus far. They're boxed up and ready to go but I still need a free moment to send them. I only have a 5 hour window on Saturdays because of work so I'll be sure to post them coming weekend, promise. Sorry for the delay and thanks for your patience.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 14, 2012)

Oh, that explains it. Well don't worry, I jsut thought it was sent already, which made a little worried. Now I'm cool again, take your time


----------



## Windsor (May 15, 2012)

Seeing as I honestly have nothing better to do, I have noticed most of the songs posted in this forum (just by people, or the ones used in videos) have been mostly techno"ish". I listen to Dubstep, which some people are familiar with, and others not. So I'll make a "Dubstep begginers guide", just by posting some good Dubstep songs and remixes. Personally I like both the plain dubstep songs and the Dubstep remixes of other songs, but I'll post more remixes than songs because people seem to like them more. Hope you all enjoy. (and just a heads up some songs may have cursing in them, but I think only one or two do, no offence )

Zeds Dead:​
You and I: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZRq0MIwLPk

White Satin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWC_WZ7gd6g

Eyes On Fire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc

No Prayers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pDzqdgkLYc

Out For Blood: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQr06ZUlR0

Wild Hearts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opqkmi9xh4A

Only You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0936B43BrY

Skream:​
Filth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc_YP_H3ZEc

Shot Yourself In The Foot Again: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihwzG5-W8tE

Exothermic Reaction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KandVSZbZAM

SPL:​
Back At It: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXfOQ5ZY-I

Valhalla: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfgzpSSeAqU

Flight Facilities:​
Crave You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeaIvjoH1FY

Borgore:​
Cry Me A River: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvlhpgEcoAk

Mt. Eden:​
Still Alive: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcrE4Rl_HJw

Omen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pyn87oJIlg

Silence: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nymjfq2kXnI

Youtube User Remixes:​
Wonderman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6BOPsYEEEE

Mr. Sandman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uOC7xDPHCg


----------



## Bapao (May 15, 2012)

@Windsor

Having fun listening to the tracks in your list bro. Thanks for posting that


----------



## Windsor (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, whats you favorites so far? I think mine would be no prayer by zeds dead or Shot yourself in the foot again by Skream.


----------



## Bapao (May 16, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Thanks, whats you favorites so far? I think mine would be no prayer by zeds dead or Shot yourself in the foot again by Skream.


 
I would have to second No Prayer by Zeds Dead as my favorite


----------



## Windsor (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I'll resurrect this thread. Just kidding I honestly have nothing to do. I still haven't had time to make "it" but I'm working on getting things together so I can. I'll try to keep you guys posted.


----------



## Windsor (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know what has happened to Bapao? He hasn't been on in such a long time.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Does anyone know what has happened to Bapao? He hasn't been on in such a long time.



Bapao<3


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Oct 12, 2012)

I came here just to see if he had returned. I haven't been cubing much in a long time, so I have no idea what has been going on here. I don't wan't to be greedy, but I miss my prizes. And even more so, I'm starting to have a bad feeling about this.


----------

